# Spielerfeindlichkeit in WoW



## heiduei (12. August 2010)

Hallo buffies,

ich habe in letzter zeit immer mehr das gefühl das sich die Allianz und die Horde gegenseitig "diskriminieren" und das auf den meisten servern...äußern tut sich das dadurch, das wenn man z.b. in BGs sagt "ich spiel eig. alli/horde" man sofort so zeug wie " ey, alli/horde is scheiße zomfg !111!!!!111!!!" an den Kopf geschmissen bekommt ...

Habt ihr sowas schon öfters erlebt ?

mfg Heiduei


----------



## Zroxx (12. August 2010)

Als eingefleischter Hordler oder Allianzler denkt man eben oft so über die andere Fraktion, das is eigentlich gar nicht so selten. Aber oft ist es ja nur Spaß. Auf den Servern auf denen ich spiele jedenfalls..
Ich war selber mal eingefleischter Hordler der Allianzler über alles gehasst hat, und jetzt spiel ich beide Fraktionen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur zeit sogar nur auf Seiten der Allianz :O


----------



## Rongor (12. August 2010)

Muss doch auch so sein. Darauf basiert das Spiel oO


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Muss doch auch so sein. Darauf basiert das Spiel oO



Wenn ich auf Hordenseite spiele verfluche ich die scheiss Allies
Spiel ich meinen Allie beschimpfe ich die Hordler

Deshalb auch Rollenspiel


----------



## heiduei (12. August 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Muss doch auch so sein. Darauf basiert das Spiel oO



wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zroxx (12. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Hordenseite spiele verfluche ich die scheiss Allies
> Spiel ich meinen Allie beschimpfe ich die Hordler
> 
> Deshalb auch Rollenspiel






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 	Me 2 und eben auch im Rp.


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (12. August 2010)

Ja, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Ich habe damit im Schlachtfeld auch nicht so ein Problem.

Was mich persönlich nur ein wenig nervt, sind die Hordler, die im /y schreien: MUHAHAHA kagg A L L I.
Hass auf die andere Fraktion, schön und gut...Aber irgendwo muss schluss sein


----------



## bloodstar (12. August 2010)

Es is auch kein Sport, es is Krieg.


----------



## abc :) (12. August 2010)

Jetzt denkt mal ein bisschen weiter und Bezieht es auf die Rassendiskrimminierung im echten Leben.
Da findest hoffentlich auch keiner toll.
Und manchmal trifft man auch netter Hordler oder Allianzler z.B. wenn gerade jmd kurz vorm sterben ist und ihr ihm helft.
Da müssen dann Emotes herhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (12. August 2010)

ich meine allerdings das mit diesen aussagen auch der spieler angegriffen wird und nur aufgrund seiner entscheidung "diskriminiert" wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klirk (12. August 2010)

Das ist ja auch kein Fussballspiel. Das ist Krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Desshalb : Tod der Alianz

Für die Horde !!!


----------



## Latharíl (12. August 2010)

nja, in wow gibts die beiden fraktionen nicht um hand in hand lachend über blumenwiesen zu rennen...
die horde hat ein problem mit der kuschelallianz, die allianz ein problem mit der stinkenden horde- eben weil beide durch den jeweils anderen schwere verluste erlitten haben o.ä. 
als alli kämpst du ja gegen das hordegekröse- und umgekehrt...des kannste schlecht mit fußballvereinen vergleichen, denn, obwohl wow ja auch ein spiel ist, ist son sportding was ganz anderes.
es heißt ja nich world of juhu fallera friede freude eierkuchen-craft, sondern warcraft- also war für krieg, kampf


----------



## Flachtyp (12. August 2010)

Diese Feindschaft ist doch genauso gewollt von Blizz. 
Den "Kaffeesatz" der Gesellschaft unseres Servers bilden Hordler( bin auch Hordler), die im neutralen AH mit Allys Handel treiben, also mit Allys cooperieren. 

PfuiPfui !!!


----------



## MewMewMewtu (12. August 2010)

In dalaran wird die Allianz immer in einer verständlichen Sprache beleidigt (Wie schon gesagt Kagg Alli und auch mal Fugg yo oder so).
Sowas nervt halt echt. Was auch net das beste ist, ist wenn man tot am Boden liegt und da kommt so ein Untoter Hexer und spuckt auf einen.


----------



## abc :) (12. August 2010)

Hier im echten Leben herrscht auch Krieg.
jaja ich weiß es ist ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (12. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> nja, in wow gibts die beiden fraktionen nicht um hand in hand lachend über blumenwiesen zu rennen...
> die horde hat ein problem mit der kuschelallianz, die allianz ein problem mit der stinkenden horde- eben weil beide durch den jeweils anderen schwere verluste erlitten haben o.ä.
> als alli kämpst du ja gegen das hordegekröse- und umgekehrt...des kannste schlecht mit fußballvereinen vergleichen, denn, obwohl wow ja auch ein spiel ist, ist son sportding was ganz anderes.
> es heißt ja nich world of juhu fallera friede freude eierkuchen-craft, sondern warcraft- also war für krieg, kampf




wie schon gesagt , es gfeht mir darum das der SPIELER aufgrund seiner entscheidung diskrimiert wird...
dann gibt es auchnoch so kommentare wie :"du spielst bestimmt einen menschen , denn die sind ulrta-hässlich" wenn man eig. alli is oder sowas wie : " du spielst bestimmt einen troll, denn die sind dumm und stinken" wenn man hordler is ...hab ich alles schon mehrmals gelesen...



MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> In dalaran wird die Allianz immer in einer verständlichen Sprache beleidigt (Wie schon gesagt Kagg Alli und auch mal Fugg yo oder so).
> Sowas nervt halt echt. Was auch net das beste ist, ist wenn man tot am Boden liegt und da kommt so ein Untoter Hexer und spuckt auf einen.



genau das is es, was mir auf zeiger geht ...


----------



## Latharíl (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt , es gfeht mir darum das der SPIELER aufgrund seiner entscheidung diskrimiert wird...
> dann gibt es auchnoch so kommentare wie :"du spielst bestimmt einen menschen , denn die sind ulrta-hässlich" wenn man eig. alli is oder sowas wie : " du spielst bestimmt einen troll, denn die sind dumm und stinken" wenn man hordler is ...hab ich alles schon mehrmals gelesen...



ja gut, vor dummheit ist man nie geschützt...


----------



## Linostar (12. August 2010)

Mich regt die vorgehensweise der Hordler zwar auf alla 5 vs 2(^^...) aber grundlegend habe ich nichts gegen Hordler. habe selber einen auf lvl 33(der 3 jahre alt ist...)

dank buffed findet man auch schnell leute der anderen fraktion und dank server/fraktionsübergreifender chat kann man besser komunizieren.
klar man kann nicht viel zusammen machen, aber trotzdem kann es Spass amchen


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (12. August 2010)

Réin schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich nur ein wenig nervt, sind die Hordler, die im /y schreien: MUHAHAHA kagg A L L I.




Was mich persönlich am Meisten daran stört: Meinen, sich über die andere Fraktion aufregen zu müssen, sich aber nicht richtig artikulieren können.


----------



## Geroniax (12. August 2010)

Also ich Spiele auf ein PvP Server und da ist so ein umgang gang und gebe. Allerdings habe ich es schon sehr oft erlebt, wie mir von einem Hordler geholfen wurde (zum Beispiel bei bvo).
Dann warte ich natürlich solange Bis der Drache wieder da ist und helfe dem Hordler.
Dann wiederum erlebe ich wie mich ein Hordler verfolgt und wartet bis ich ein NPC angreife damit er mich erledigen kann.
Auch wenn es total falsch ist und ich mich dafür auch schäme gehe ich daraufhin oftmals aus Wut vor dem Spieler in ein low level Gebiet (in den Fjord oder die Tundra) und campe dort die Hordler. Ich denke das gehört einfach dazu.
Jeder Spieler hat eine eigene Einstellung zu der gegnerischen Fraktion und dementsprechend wird auch gehandelt.


----------



## RedShirt (12. August 2010)

Hmm.

Wenn ich als Alli unterwegs bin, versteht jeder "Kampfrausch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 manchmal klappt das besser als wenn einer "Jetzt Hero!" schreit.

Von den ganzen Runs war nur einmal einer dabei, der meinte "ah, ein Spion ist unter uns"... =) aber bös wurds zumindest da noch nicht.

Auf Hordenseite wurd schon eher "Bäh, der spielt Alli auch" rausgeworfen. Ist aber vermutlich serverabhängig.

Außerhalb von BGs bin ich friedfertig und helfe auch mal, wenn einer Mobs an der Backe hat die ihn fällen wurden (und why not).
Ein /hi bekommen die meisten die ich sehe oder dran vorbeilaufe.

Hatte als Hordler mal die Hühnerquest in Tanaris (Eskorte), und ein Alli-Pala hat mich+und einen Kumpel ungefragt den ganzen Weg eskortiert. War schon echt super.
Insofern seh ich da immer erst den anderen Spieler, der versucht voranzukommen. Man bricht sich ja nix ab.


----------



## DieLutte (12. August 2010)

Die Feindschaft wahr eigendlich immer schon da und ich finde die Sache auch in gewissen maßen in Ordnung. Man soll seine Feinde ruhig erbittert bekämpfen oder sich zu seiner Fraktion bekennen (Schlachtrufe wie Für die Hode etc.). Was aber finde ich gar nicht geht ist wenn das ganze in Beleidigung/Demütigung ausartet. 
Weil sowas kann man dann auch schon Rassismuss nennen und das ist einfach ein no go. W
arum soll man in Dala Allys beleidigen welchen sinn hat das außer das es bei manchen Leuten das tägliche Bedürfniss nach flame befriedigt.


----------



## Misuma (12. August 2010)

Ja genau bitte mehr liebe in world of WAR craft^^

;-)


----------



## Krovvy (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist kein disziplinierter sport. internet ist voll von sozialem abschaum und anonymen die einfach mal alles loswerden wollen, wo es zuhause oder auf der arbeit nur auf den sack gibt.


----------



## Thori'dal (12. August 2010)

das liegt alles nur am nachtelfenohrensammeln ;D


----------



## Rongor (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ich meine allerdings das mit diesen aussagen auch der spieler angegriffen wird und nur aufgrund seiner entscheidung "diskriminiert" wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wenn ich so schon anfange, dann würd ich mit WoW aufhören...
Nimmst du alles persönlich?

Einfach drüberstehen und gut ists!


----------



## heiduei (12. August 2010)

DieLutte schrieb:


> Die Feindschaft wahr eigendlich immer schon da und ich finde die Sache auch in gewissen maßen in Ordnung. Man soll seine Feinde ruhig erbittert bekämpfen oder sich zu seiner Fraktion bekennen (Schlachtrufe wie Für die Hode etc.). Was aber finde ich gar nicht geht ist wenn das ganze in Beleidigung/Demütigung ausartet.
> Weil sowas kann man dann auch schon Rassismuss nennen und das ist einfach ein no go. W
> arum soll man in Dala Allys beleidigen welchen sinn hat das außer das es bei manchen Leuten das tägliche Bedürfniss nach flame befriedigt.



/sign


----------



## Geroniax (12. August 2010)

World of Warcraft bedeutet im Deutschem soviel wie "Welt der Kriegskunst"
Ist es nun eine Kriegskunst die andere Fraktion zu beleidigen während man im sicheren Dalaran steht? Wohl kaum!
Es ist eine Kunst des Krieges sich gegen ein ebenbürtigen Gegner in einem fairen Kampf durchzusetzen. 
Wer mich in einem Fairen 1 gegen 1 besiegt, vor dem hab ich respekt. Wer allerdings nur beleidigt oder mit einer Gruppe angreift, der tut mir Leid.


----------



## Rongor (12. August 2010)

Selbst unter Allies werden die Gnome gern mal verspottet. Und das nicht immer nett!

Trotzdem spielen die Leute ihr Gnome gern weiter und fangen nicht an zu weinen.

Das anspucken und auslachen im BG ist nur dazu gedacht, seinen Gegenüber zu reizen und in somit zu fehlern zu verleiten.
Psychologische Kriegsführung nennt man das!

Und wenn hier schon von Krieg geredet wird, was es nunmal ist, frage ich mich, ob die Amerikaner und Engländer auch nicht "Krauts" zu den deutschen Soldaten hätten sagen dürfen.

Gut der Vergleich ist etwas hart, mir fiel nur nix Besseres ein.

Mir isses lieber ich werde von der Horde geflamed, als das sie mir Blümchen schicken. Würde einfach nicht passen....


----------



## Alphajaeger (12. August 2010)

Bei uns gab es mal einen ziehmlich noobigen jäger, jedesmal wenn der im BG einen hordler gesehen hat oder in seltesten fällen einen kill gemacht hat, schrieh er: Ahahahahaaaaa, frisches Hordler/Orc/Untoten/Tauren/Troll/Gayelfen (jemachdem was es war (hordler waren dann gruppen) -fleisch für mein blutrünstiges pet!!!!! natürlich in caps und das pet war ein pflanzenfresser, ich weiß nur nicht was es war und wie es hieß, ich glaube es hieß: oWerprOkiLleR


----------



## heiduei (12. August 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Selbst unter Allies werden die Gnome gern mal verspottet. Und das nicht immer nett!
> 
> Trotzdem spielen die Leute ihr Gnome gern weiter und fangen nicht an zu weinen.
> 
> ...



als ob psychologische Kriegsführung in so einem game funktioniert -.-


----------



## Morcan (12. August 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Muss doch auch so sein. Darauf basiert das Spiel oO



Stimmt so nicht ganz. Es geht nicht um Horde gegen Allianz...es geht um Horde besiegt Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist ein Spiel und man sollte vielleicht nicht jede Äusserung so ernst nehmen?


----------



## heiduei (12. August 2010)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es mal einen ziehmlich noobigen jäger, jedesmal wenn der im BG einen hordler gesehen hat oder in seltesten fällen einen kill gemacht hat, schrieh er: Ahahahahaaaaa, frisches Hordler/Orc/Untoten/Tauren/Troll/Gayelfen (jemachdem was es war (hordler waren dann gruppen) -fleisch für mein blutrünstiges pet!!!!! natürlich in caps und das pet war ein pflanzenfresser, ich weiß nur nicht was es war und wie es hieß, ich glaube es hieß: oWerprOkiLleR



das mit dem Orc, Tauren usw. is ja ok, aber wenn dann wieder sowas kommt wie "Gayelf" wirds schonwieder diskriminierend... ich mein, wenn jemanden eine rasse gefällt und er spielt sie und dann deswegen gemobbt wird , dann is das, wie schon erwähnt, eine form von rassissmus weil man menschen aufgrund einer entscheidung diskriminiert ...


----------



## Rongor (12. August 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht ganz. Es geht nicht um Horde gegen Allianz...es geht um Horde besiegt Allianz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur, die Horde hat im Warcraftuniversum nie den Krieg gewonnen^^


----------



## Jarvic (12. August 2010)

Du bist dann aber hoffentlich keiner von denen, die in Tausendwinter versuchen, den Streit friedlich beizulegen :-))) "Man kann doch über alles reden" :-)) 

Ist doch normal...in den meisten Fällen bleibt man erstmal bei der Fraktion, mit der man angefangen hat....und die andere ist dann natürlich der Feind. Wer das ernst nimmt, hat das Prinzip "Spiel" nicht verstanden :-)


----------



## Benzka (12. August 2010)

Guten Morgen,
also ich war bis vor kurzem Horde only Player hab nen 80er Bloodelf Mage und nen 80er Tauren Dudu, nach einiger Zeit wollte ich nen Pala machen und hatte keine Lust noch nen Bloodelf zu spielen. Ok kurzer Hand erstellte ich mir nen Mensch Pala der vor c.a. 30 Minuten lvl 60 erreicht hat ^^. Trotzdem muss ich irgendwie immer wieder festellen das ich mich ein bisschen unwohl als Ally fühle. 
Ok hängt auch mit meinem Server(Nazjatar) zusammen, da das Verhältniss dort 6 Hordler auf einen Ally ist...
Aber zurück zum Thema, ich persönlich kämpfe nach wie vor tausendmal lieber mit Untoten, Orcs und Tauren an meiner Seite statt mit Zwergen und Gnomen xD.
Was ich zudem festgestellt hab ist (zumindestens auf meinem Server), dass Ally``s vom Alter her im durchschnitt doch ein bisschen jünger und kindischer sind. Was natürlich nicht auf alle zutrifft aber ich rede ja hier auch vom durchschnitt auf meinem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber naja ist mal schön die Quest von anderen Dörfern, Festungen und Co. zu bekommen und nicht nur als von den gwohnten Horde Festungen und sorgt somit für abwechslung bis jetzt hab ich vor, sobald der Pala 80 ist zu nem Hordler zu machen aber naja mal gucken. Vielleicht finde ich ja doch nen paar nette Leute auf Ally``s Seite und meine Meinung ändert sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (12. August 2010)

an alle die meinen das gehört sich so , kann ich nur sagen sie sollten sich dann bei nächster gelegenheit nich beschweren das die community so schlecht is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (12. August 2010)

Was hat die Com damit zu tun, wenn sich 2 Fraktionen nicht riechen können??

Es gibt nur viele, die es nicht gewohnt sind sich zu benehmen. Das hat null mit dem Spiel zu tun, sondern eher mit der geistigen Reife jedes Einzelnen!

Du steigerst Dich da in etwas rein...


----------



## xerkxes (12. August 2010)

Mich wundert eigentlich nur, dass diverse Gutmenschen im deutschen Sprachraum wegen Nazi-Paranoia noch nicht behauptet haben, dass WoW Rassismus fördere.


----------



## Moktheshock (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

scheiß 60er scheiß bayern^^ ich mein mir schlage uns die köpfe wegen vereinen der selben stadt sogar ein^^


----------



## Benzka (12. August 2010)

Ich wollte auch shcon sagen Fußball ist ja wohl dafür ein schlechtes beispiel, guck dir nur mal die Ultras jeder Manschaft an und was passiert wenn diese auf einander treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Männchen (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo buffies,
> 
> ich habe in letzter zeit immer mehr das gefühl das sich die Allianz und die Horde gegenseitig "diskriminieren" und das auf den meisten servern...äußern tut sich das dadurch, das wenn man z.b. in BGs sagt "ich spiel eig. alli/horde" man sofort so zeug wie " ey, alli/horde is scheiße zomfg !111!!!!111!!!" an den Kopf geschmissen bekommt ...
> 
> ...



Das ist aber eher ein gesellschaftliches Problem. Besteht ja nicht nur bei Horde/Allianz so, sondern auch bei den Servern, bei Spielen (WoW vs. Aion vs. HDRO), in diversen Fussballforen ... jeder versucht irgendwie "seine" Seite besser zu platzieren. "Gesunde Menschen" stellen aber meist die positiven Seiten der eigenen Seite heraus, andere wiederum versuchen mit allen Mitteln die andere Seite schlecht zu machen, was nicht selten aufgrund von psychischen Problemen und/oder latenten Rassismus geschieht. Tauscht man nämlich Allianz und Horde durch Hautfarben weiß und schwarz, dann hätten wir einen Rassenkonflikt. Die ganze Thematik ist sicher noch viel komplexer, aber gerade was in den Onlinewelten geschrieben wird (Ingame, Foren, etc.) sollte man immer etwas differenziert sehen.

Mit "gesunden Menschen" meine ich Menschen die ein gesundes Selbstvertrauen und Selbstwertgefühl haben.


----------



## Trig (12. August 2010)

Das Spiel basiert auf der Feindschaft zwischen der Allianz und der Horde. Selbstverständlich soll man das Gegenüber nicht lieben, allerdings sollte man dem Gegner dennoch mit dem entsprechenden Respekt gegenübertreten... Quasi ritterlich... wobei ich als Hordler darauf auch verzichten dürfte, ich bin ja eigentlich der Drecksack...

Ok, ich sollte mein Verhalten nochmals überdenken....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox110 (12. August 2010)

Ich find schön. So soll das sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ich habe in letzter zeit immer mehr das gefühl das sich die Allianz und die Horde gegenseitig "diskriminieren" und das auf den meisten servern...


Weißt Du, das ist etwas, das sich "Rollenspiel" nennt. Da steht das "R" für in MMORPG. Gibt es leider nur ganz ganz wening von in WoW, und deswegen sollte man, wenn sich schon mal dieses zarte Pflänzchen zeigt, es wässern und düngen und nicht ausreißen...


----------



## heiduei (12. August 2010)

wenn ihr es gut findet , andere zu ärgern , nur weil sie eine andere fraktion spielen, dann klickt mal auf das kreuz oben rechts oder drückt alt+f4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NBK-Darmok (12. August 2010)

Linostar schrieb:


> Mich regt die vorgehensweise der Allianzer zwar auf alla 5 vs 2(^^...) aber grundlegend habe ich nichts gegen Allianzer.




*fixed*

Edit: Ich erinnere gern an Crossroads - wie oft haben dort die Allianzler die kleinen Hordler abgeschlachtet - daher kann es keinen Frieden geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber im Ernst, Idioten sind auf beiden Seiten. Dabei brauchst noch nicht mal auf der anderen Seite zu spielen, um nen Grund für ne Beleidigung zu werden. Da reicht es aus, dass du ein Erz vor jemand anderem abgebaut hast, und schon wirst angespuckt. Oder bei mir war es letztens so, ich war in der Arena in Schlingendorntal und hab' die Kistenquest gemacht. Es war ein Schurke, ein Krieger und ich anwesend. Dummerweise hatte mein W-Lanverbindung nen extremen Hänger...Krieger und Schurke haben zusammengespielt, ich war gestunnt, habe dies aber erst erfahren, als ich mitbekam, dass die um die Arena liefen (ich selbst war am gegenüberliegenden Rand) und mich dann geplättet haben. Als ich dann ein Frame später am Boden lag, wurde ich noch bespuckt und ausgelacht. Nachdem ich mich wiederbelebt habe und ihnen schrieb, dass das so wohl unter aller sau war und sie ihren Kinderkram mal sein lassen sollten(ich würde das von nem Alli erwarten, aber nicht von nem Hordler) kam nur, L2P blabla. -Als ob mich nen Stun in PVP und als Ele irgendwie jucken würde....also, Anfeindung und Spieler, die kein benehmen hast, hast leider auf allen Seiten. (Edit 2: Ich bin selbst Hordler, falls das jemand nicht schon oben verstanden hat)


----------



## Eratras (12. August 2010)

du übertreibst es voll das gehört zum spiel dazu man! horde und allianz sind verfeindet also kann jeder das über sie sagen was man will! das is ein rollenspiel wenn dich das so aufregt geh barbie spielen! du bist auch ein southpark fan ich sag nur ich guck southpark auch und das is einiges schlimmer als dein thema hier xD ich mache manchmal bgs und sitze dann vorm pc (bin allianzler) und rege mich sage auch im channel immer scheiß horde und so das gehört dazu bin selber auch hordler 2 80er auf horden seite 2 auf allianz^^ also geh barbie spielen oder super rtl gucken was auch immer xD


----------



## Derulu (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo buffies,
> 
> ich habe in letzter zeit immer mehr das gefühl das sich die Allianz und die Horde gegenseitig "diskriminieren" und das auf den meisten servern...äußern tut sich das dadurch, das wenn man z.b. in BGs sagt "ich spiel eig. alli/horde" man sofort so zeug wie " ey, alli/horde is scheiße zomfg !111!!!!111!!!" an den Kopf geschmissen bekommt ...
> 
> ...



Ich frag mich ja gerade, warum du in einem Spiel, im dem sich so viel um die Feindschaft zwischen den beiden Fraktionen dreht, mit der anderen Fraktion kuscheln willst oO. Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch, aber ein großer Anteil des Spiels, der Geschichte dazu und so weiter, geht einzig und alleine um die Feindschaft. Und wenn man das Spiel mit großer Leidenschaft spielt (ja auch das soll es geben), ist man häufig "eingefleischtes" Mitglied der Horde oder Allianzler. Besonders im PvP und dort in den BGs (ja genau DIE sind da, weil es eben die Feindschaft gibt) lebt man von dieser Feindschaft. Wenn du unbedingt beides spielen willst, ist das dein gutes Recht, wenn du dich aber eigentlich als "Feind"zu erkennen gibst, musst du mit solchen Reaktionen nun einmal rechnen.


----------



## Morcan (12. August 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Nur, die Horde hat im Warcraftuniversum nie den Krieg gewonnen^^



Naja es ist eigentlich im Moment nur ein Schutzbündnis...aber man sollte uns anrechnen, dass wir uns gegen eine Übermacht Allianzler behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (12. August 2010)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorpostern an: Das muss so sein, wenn es schon zwei Fraktionen gibt! Auch wenn es mich ärgert, wenn mich im BG ständig die Horde anspuckt, wenn ich mal wieder im Staub liege


Gehört halt irgendwie dazu.... schlimmer finde ich das Gespame in den Chats im Rahmen der eigenen Fraktion!


----------



## wowfighter (12. August 2010)

Der Sinn in diesem Spiel besteht darauf das sich Horde und Allianz bekriegen also wieso sollten die Spieler es nicht tuen ?


----------



## Rongor (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wenn ihr es gut findet , andere zu ärgern , nur weil sie eine andere fraktion spielen, dann klickt mal auf das kreuz oben rechts oder drückt alt+f4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun hast du keinen Erfolg damit uns Deine Meinung aufzudrücken, schon sollen alle gehen die es als normal empfinden.
Du bist doch garnicht an einer Diskussion interessiert.

Ich empfehle DIR das rote X oben rechts!


----------



## Rongor (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> als ob psychologische Kriegsführung in so einem game funktioniert -.-



Schau Dir mal ein paar PvP Vids an. Gott ich glaube du spielst nichtmal ernsthaft WoW.


----------



## Rongor (12. August 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Naja es ist eigentlich im Moment nur ein Schutzbündnis...aber man sollte uns anrechnen, dass wir uns gegen eine Übermacht Allianzler behaupten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ja, die Gallier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wenn ihr es gut findet , andere zu ärgern , nur weil sie eine andere fraktion spielen, dann klickt mal auf das kreuz oben rechts oder drückt alt+f4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blizz hat ein Spiel entwickelt in dem man zwischen zwei Fraktionen wählen kann die sich im Krieg befinden und sich spinnefeind sind.
Und du möchstes das wir das dann ignorieren und alle blümchnepflücken Arm in Arm über die Schlachtfelder hopsen.

Vllt. solltest du es mal mit Tetris oder so probieren, da mögen sich alle.


----------



## Diophene (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wenn ihr es gut findet , andere zu ärgern , nur weil sie eine andere fraktion spielen, dann klickt mal auf das kreuz oben rechts oder drückt alt+f4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vielleicht solltest du besser diese Option für dich überlegen. Es wird in diesem "Spiel" (jaja, das ist es nämlich) nicht der Spieler angegangen, sondern der von ihm im Spiel dargestellte Charakter. Wer dies auf seine eigene Person projeziert oder eben nicht trennen kann zwischen dem Spiel und dem berühmt berüchtigten RL, der sollte ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, ob der die notwendige Reife mitbringt. 

Wenn ein Allianzler zu mir "fieser Ork" sagt, dann meint er damit nicht mich, sondern meinen fiesen DK. Und der ist tatsächlich fies. Das soll er auch sein. Und wenn er gerade einen guten Tag hat, dann schmunzelt er über den Allianzler und zieht weiter seines Weges. Hat er schlecht geschlafen, dann wird der Allianzler böse verhauen. Und der Allianzler ist darüber nichtmals böse, denn er wusste, dass das passieren könnte/wird und hat es in Kauf genommen. Hätte er das nicht gewollt, hätte er freundlich gegrüßt und wäre von dannen geritten.


----------



## Caspar (12. August 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Was auch net das beste ist, ist wenn man tot am Boden liegt und da kommt so ein Untoter Hexer und spuckt auf einen.




das wiederum finde ich völlig legitim. könnte sogar schon unter RP fallen. Man muss sich einfach klarmachen, dass man im endeffekt einen kriegerischen konflikt, also eine schlacht nachspielt. 
da ist sympathie für den feind unangebracht und das sollte man auch nicht persönlich nehmen. es ist wie im straßenverkehr, man schimpft und beleidigt, weil man eigentlich nur das andere auto sieht und nicht über den fahrer nachdenkt.
niemand meint den anderen damit wirklick persönlich und genauso ist es im pvp auch, es wird dein char beleidigt, nicht du selber, da das gegenüber dich doch weder sieht noch kennt. 

also schmunzeln und motivierter in die nächste auseinandersetzung gehen (also in WoW, nicht im straßenverkehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Leviathan666 (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo buffies,
> 
> ich habe in letzter zeit immer mehr das gefühl das sich die Allianz und die Horde gegenseitig "diskriminieren" und das auf den meisten servern...äußern tut sich das dadurch, das wenn man z.b. in BGs sagt "ich spiel eig. alli/horde" man sofort so zeug wie " ey, alli/horde is scheiße zomfg !111!!!!111!!!" an den Kopf geschmissen bekommt ...
> 
> ...



Natürlich steht man zu seiner Fraktion. Was willst du hören? "Nein, bei uns schenken wir uns gegenseitig Rosa Tülpchen wenn jemand von der anderen Fraktion mit uns reden will."?


----------



## Herz des Phönix (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo buffies,
> 
> ich habe in letzter zeit immer mehr das gefühl das sich die Allianz und die Horde gegenseitig "diskriminieren" und das auf den meisten servern...äußern tut sich das dadurch, das wenn man z.b. in BGs sagt "ich spiel eig. alli/horde" man sofort so zeug wie " ey, alli/horde is scheiße zomfg !111!!!!111!!!" an den Kopf geschmissen bekommt ...
> 
> ...




oja ^^ ich spiele horde und allianz (aber meistens horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) auf verschiedenen servern ... auf server A habe ich die hordler, dort verliert horde immer tausendwinter ... kommentare:

omg horde is sooo low

olooollool mache fraktionswechsel ihr lowbobs

usw.

auf server B habe ich die allys, dort verliert allianz fast immer tausendwinter (oje ^^) kommentare:

omg allianz ist soo low

ich mach fraktionswechsel omg -.- nicht zum aushalten

boah ihr lowbobs!!

usw.

irgendwie ist es traurig, aber auch amüsant ;-)


----------



## Trig (12. August 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> ... Auch wenn es mich ärgert, wenn mich *im BG ständig die Horde anspuckt*, wenn ich mal wieder im Staub liege
> 
> 
> Gehört halt irgendwie dazu....


Hi,

spiele selber Horde und kann Dir sagen, das ist zum Glück nicht der Regelfall. Ich finde es wichtig, dass man sich gegenseitig achtet und respektiert, auch wenn man gegeneinander in den BG´s antritt.
Dieses Verhalten finde ich verabscheungswürdig und sollte, meiner Meinung nach, mit einer Auszeit bestraft werden.


----------



## Emplic (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ähm.... allianz und horde sind zwei feindliche fraktionen in einem KRIEG.

kann man natürlich gut mit fußball vergleichen... not!




zum TE: find ich vollkommen richtig! zeigt halt, wie stark man zu seiner fraktionen steht und es ist sinn des spiels


----------



## Braamséry (12. August 2010)

Schade, dass es in WoW nicht so ist, dass man, vor allem auf PvP Servern, nicht beide fraktionen wählen kann.

Es ist ein Spiel, das nicht gerade auf Fairniss aufbauen sollte. 

Sonst brauch man ja keine 2 Fraktionen wenn zw. denen keine Feindschaft herrscht.

Wenn Open-PvP mehr vporhanden wäre wäre das noch viel heftiger. Dann würde man net in ruhe lvln könn was sehr geil wär. Aber so ist es leider net.


----------



## Rongor (12. August 2010)

@TE
Allein wenn ich mir Deinen Avatar und die Sig anschaue, frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob du weißt was Rassismus heißt.

Ich meine South Park, naja.... ist ja auch grenzwertig, auch wenn es lustig ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> spiele selber Horde und kann Dir sagen, das ist zum Glück nicht der Regelfall. Ich finde es wichtig, dass man sich gegenseitig achtet und respektiert, auch wenn man gegeneinander in den BG´s antritt.
> Dieses Verhalten finde ich verabscheungswürdig und sollte, meiner Meinung nach, mit einer Auszeit bestraft werden.



Deswegen hat Blizz das Anspucken-Emote auch eingebaut um die Benutzung dann zu bestrafen. Alter Falter

Und zum Punkt Respekt. 
Wie hier schon völlig richtig geschrieben wurde, gelingt vielen die Trennung von Char und Spieler nicht.

Nicht ich spucke einen anderen Spieler an, sondern mein Char einen verfeindeten Char!

Und das ist noch harmlos. Was glaubst du was verfeindete Truppen gefangenen oder toten Gegenern so alles angetan haben. Die hätten sich über Anspucken gefreut.
Es handelt sich hier um ein Rollenspiel und Verhalten wie Anspucken des Gegners kann in der Rolle absolut gerechtfertigt sein.


----------



## Manitu2007 (12. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Vllt. solltest du es mal mit Tetris oder so probieren, da mögen sich alle.



Balken, ICH BRAUCHE BALKEN...NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNN keine Würfel...wieso zum Geier kommen nie Balken wenn man welche brauch?

*Hust* Zum Thema

Ich Spiele einen Gnom! Ja Gnome Rocken...Ich mach mich über Kühe Lustig und Grünhäute doch 2 mal in der Woche ist es umgekehrt da werden Gnome von mir nur so Verarscht und sind Fußabtreter für meine Hufe.....


Und ich wurd dafür noch nie angemacht. 

Die meisten Vorurteile beruhen auf Gegenseitigkeit die eine "Fraktion" behauptet alles unter 14 Spielt nur Allianz weil die ja die "guten" sind und 14+ Spielt Horde und diese behauptung ist auch umgekehrt der fall.

In beiden Fällen trifft folgende Regel zu:

Nicht das Körperliche Alter sondern dass Geistige Alter spielt eine Rolle.

Wenn man wirklich schon Privat und Persönlich dafür angegriffen wird weil man Fraktion x Spielt sollte man sich keine weiteren Gedanken um die Person machen die einen Angreift da man drüber stehen sollte.


Vieleicht gibt es ja mit einem Addon mal ein Paraleluniversum in dem Horde und Allianz mit Blumenkränzen aus Gänseblümchen auf dem Kopf  Hand in Hand über die Schlachtfelder hüpfen während sie mit Rosa Wattebällchen auf Hasen werfen...


Alles andere wurde Schon gesagt das is RP und gehört so!

in diesem sinne

FÜR GNOMEREGAN!!! Für die Allianz!

mfg


PS: Gnome Rocken!


----------



## Kleina Jäga (12. August 2010)

Also bei mir aufm server hab ich in Fungilden schon oft Allys die Horde spieln(selber bin horde) und herzlich aufgenommen werden


----------



## Derulu (12. August 2010)

Ich find ja schon "Fraktionsfeindlichkeit" als Überschrift falsch gewählt...es HERRSCHT KRIEG zwischen den Fraktionen, das ist vom Spielentwickler so beabsichtigt und, dass in einem Krieg die andere Fraktion "feindlich" ist, sollte jedem klar sein, der sich das Spiel kauft. Wenn du die verbalen Attacken auf dich beziehst und nicht auf deinen Charakter, hast du meiner Meinung nach ein Problem "Fiktion" und "Realität" zu trennen und solltest dir ernsthaft überlegen ob es dir wirklich gut tut, ein Spiel zu spielen, das auf der Feindschaft verschiedener Fraktionen basiert.


----------



## DieLutte (12. August 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Weißt Du, das ist etwas, das sich "Rollenspiel" nennt. Da steht das "R" für in MMORPG. Gibt es leider nur ganz ganz wening von in WoW, und deswegen sollte man, wenn sich schon mal dieses zarte Pflänzchen zeigt, es wässern und düngen und nicht ausreißen...



ich weiss nicht ob man scheiss ALLYSSS !!!11!!!

Also Rollenspiel bezeichnen kann und wenn du der Meinung bist das ist Rollenspiel dann hast du eine seltsame Ansicht von Rollenspiel.
Klar kann man manche Sachen mit Rollenspiel erklären wenn ich in die Schlacht reite und Für die Alianz!!! schreihe. Aber auch Leichen schänden ist meiner Meinung nach kein Rollenspiel dazu gehört anspucken und auslachen. Welcher Vollfreak lacht eine leiche aus oder Spuckt sie an... eigendlich nur die krankesten Bösen (chaotisch böse um mal im Rollenspiel zu bleiben) und böse ist keiner wirklich es gibt keine spielbare Fraktion in WOW die einfach nur durch und durch böse ist und aus Spaß an der Freude tötet und dann Leichen schändet. Schließlich Kämpfen wir doch alle obwohl wir feinde sind dagegen, dass das Böse unsere Welt nicht beherscht und welchen sinn würde es machen dies zu tun wenn wir das Böse währen.


----------



## Ultimo01 (12. August 2010)

@ Te Sowas Gibts schon ewig ^^
Naja ist wie Schwarz und Weiß...
Die Fucken sich alle Gegenseitig ab und ich denk mal BLizzard macht das extra (In Cata wird das Alli/Horde Verhältnis noch weiter angekratzt)

Sowas gibts auch als "WoW Rassismus" 
Z.B Gnome
Keiner Mag Sie Trotzdem sind sie Überall.
(Wie mit den Türken im RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Mfg Ultimo01 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo buffies,
> 
> ich habe in letzter zeit immer mehr das gefühl das sich die Allianz und die Horde gegenseitig "diskriminieren" und das auf den meisten servern...äußern tut sich das dadurch, das wenn man z.b. in BGs sagt "ich spiel eig. alli/horde" man sofort so zeug wie " ey, alli/horde is scheiße zomfg !111!!!!111!!!" an den Kopf geschmissen bekommt ...
> 
> ...





Das ist wie das RL. Ist irgendwo ein Krieg ist man gleich ein rassist. Deutsche kennen sich ja da sehr gut aus. Oke... Spass bei Seite.

In Diesem Spiel geht es eigetnlich um 2 Fraktion die sich nicht "leiden". Deshalb ist sogennanter Rassismus hier. Sobald du einfach eine andere Rasse nicht magst ist es Rassismus. Magst du ein andere nicht ist es Diskriminierung. Aber das alles auch nur in einer Welt wo alle wissen das es Spiel ist und man es nicht Persönlich nehmen sollte... 

Wärst du jetzt im Krieg und müsstest du gegen Japaner (zum beispiel) Kämpfen. Würdest du auch denken "Scheiss Japaner".


----------



## dudubaum (12. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Hordenseite spiele verfluche ich die scheiss Allies
> Spiel ich meinen Allie beschimpfe ich die Hordler
> 
> Deshalb auch Rollenspiel



jop normal *gg*


----------



## NBK-Darmok (12. August 2010)

*Doppelpost*


----------



## Trig (12. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...



Es sollte Dir aufgefallen sein, dass ich meine persönliche Meinung formuliert habe.

Sehr wohl kann ich mir vorstellen, welche Taten mit gefangenen oder getöteten Gegner durchgeführt wurden. Im Vergleich dazu ist das Bespucken lächerlich, da stimme ich Dir zu. In meiner Sicht sind wir eher Vertreter einer Fraktion, die ehrenhaft für ihre Seite streiten. Daher lehne ich ein Verhalten, wie das Bespucken, ab.

Übrigens sind die Dinge auf die Du anspielst mittlerweile durch die Genfer Konvention verboten und werden als Kriegsverbrechen bestraft, nur mal so nebenbei...


----------



## NBK-Darmok (12. August 2010)

Auch, wenn ich schon viele Anfeindungen auf beiden Seiten erlebt habe (s. meinen Beitrag auf Seite 3), fände ich es sogar schöner, wenn es dynamischer Vorgehen würde und z.b. noch mehr Fraktionen geben würde. Sprich, jede Rasse kann zu jeder ein Verhältnis aufbauen - dies kann sich dann je nach Entwicklung verbessern oder verschlechtern -ok, Gnome würde dann niemand mögen wollen, aber das wäre dann nur gerechtfertigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß von einem Ebenenstampfer 

Edit:


blooooooody schrieb:


> Sobald du einfach eine andere Rasse nicht magst ist es Rassismus. Magst du ein andere nicht ist es Diskriminierung.



Du solltest noch mal den Duden wälzen. Ich glaub', du hast keinen Schnall, was die Wörter bedeuten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> In Diesem Spiel geht es eigetnlich um 2 Fraktion die sich nicht "leiden". Deshalb ist sogennanter Rassismus hier.



Die können sich nicht nur nicht leiden, die führen sogar Krieg.
Und Krieg ist die ausgeprägteste Form des Rassisimus würde ich mal sagen.

Ich bin dabei der Meinung, dass es völlig in Ordnung ist, in einem Spiel bezüglich erfundener Fantasy Rassen "rassistisch" zu sein, sofern man die Reife besitzt, Spiel und Wirklichkeit von einander trennen zu können.
Wer damit grundsätzliche Probleme hat sollte auch auf das Lesen diverser Fantasy Romane verzichten.
Ich glaube beispielsweise nicht, dass Tolkien mit der armen Rasse der Orcs allzu liebevoll umgeht.


----------



## Kankru (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo buffies,
> 
> ich habe in letzter zeit immer mehr das gefühl das sich die Allianz und die Horde gegenseitig "diskriminieren" und das auf den meisten servern...äußern tut sich das dadurch, das wenn man z.b. in BGs sagt "ich spiel eig. alli/horde" man sofort so zeug wie " ey, alli/horde is scheiße zomfg !111!!!!111!!!" an den Kopf geschmissen bekommt ...
> 
> ...



Das macht doch das mit den Fraktionen aus! =)


----------



## AerionD (12. August 2010)

Im RP gehört Fraktionsfeindlichkeit dazu, es herrscht immerhin Krieg,
OOC ist dieses ganze "scheiß Alli/Horde!!!1" Gerede aber einfach nur armselig.


----------



## blooooooody (12. August 2010)

NBK-Darmok schrieb:


> Du solltest noch mal den Duden wälzen. Ich glaub', du hast keinen Schnall, was die Wörter bedeuten.




Rassismus = Andere Rasse beleidigen

Diskriminierung = Jemanden Beleidigen...



Eigetnlich ist beide das gleiche Wort wo schon der nächste beleidigt sein kann... Aber dsa wurde auch schon geklärt was der unterschied ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (12. August 2010)

Ich reg mich auch immer über die "scheiß Horde" auf wenn mir gerade einer Quest-NPCs oder Items vor der Nase wegschnappt, oder mich einer bei der Angeldaily in TW hinterücks meuchelt. Aber letzten Endes darf man das nich persönlich nehmen. 
Man selbst spielt nur einen Char der den Chars der anderen Ffarktion aus spielhistorischen Gründen feindlich gesinnt ist -  man selbst ist nich dieser Char, zumindest sollte man sich das vor Augen halten. Manche können da aber vllt. nich mehr so richtig differenzieren, weswegen sie Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen sollten. 
Wenn da einer "kagg A L L I" schreit, meint der die Allis und nich mich persönlich. Und selbst wenn er das aus dem grund schreien würde, weil mein Char seinen angespuckt oder mit Gewürzmischung beschmissen hat, damit der madige Untote die Luft nich mehr so stark verpestet, nehm ich's trotzdem nich persönlich - denn ich weiß, hinter dem Hordie steckt auch nur ein Mensch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Und wenn sich irgendeiner im Handelschannel oder in nem Forum mit seinen Hasstiraden über die gegnerische Fraktion auslässt - wayne? Der sucht dann halt Aufmerksamkeit, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Da heißt es dann drüber zu stehen und sich nich auf ne Diskussion einzulassen die eh zu keinem Ergebnis führt.


----------



## RedDevil96 (12. August 2010)

Also wenn das nicht so wäre , würde WoW nur halb so viel spass machen ... 

Aber mal im ernst , darum geht es ja im spiel ... 

Kriege , Hass und ja , auch das verspotten gehört dazu ... wenn es nicht so wäre, wären ja Spielelemente wie "Arena , BG´s und vorsichtig ausgedrückt , Open PVP wie 1000Winter" völlig deplatziert im Spiel.

Und zum thema ally <--> horde ... 

Jeder in meiner Gilde weiß zum beispiel jeder , das meine Draeni Magieren als Untoter level 80 geworden ist .... un nein , damit hat keiner ein Problem , warum auch...
und noch was , hatte ebend das gerücht gelesen das bei der Allianz nur Kiddys spielen ^^ hmmm ...

Also in der Gilde wo ich drin bin, kommen Leute unter 20 gar nicht erst rein ... 


Aber zurück zum thema , da ich auch auf beiden seiten erfahrung hab , also als Ally UND als Horde , ist es völlig normal ,als Hordie " Für die Horde " zu brüllen bei einem Städteraid zb , und wenn man als Ally unterwegs ist " Für die Allianz " ... und ja , auch ich habe schon das "spucken bzw auslachen " makro benutzt ... 

Wilkommen bei der Welt der Kriegskunst (World of Warcraft)


----------



## Yodaku (12. August 2010)

In WoW ist es schon eine Art Rassismus, weil man ja mit der Wahl des Volkes auch schon die Fraktion bestimmt wird... und wenn sich ein Mensch und ein Orc treffen brauchen die ja keinen bestimmten Grund um sich anzugreifen, es ist einfach so weil der eine ein Mensch ist und der andere ein Orc.

Aber jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage an den TE. Warum gehst du ins BG und sagst "Normal spiel ich Horde/Alli" ?


----------



## Technocrat (12. August 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Übrigens sind die Dinge auf die Du anspielst mittlerweile durch die Genfer Konvention verboten


An die sich noch nie jemand irgendwann und irgendwo gebunden gefühlt hat, die Nazis nicht, die Sowjets nicht, das Japanische Kaiserreich nicht, der Vietcong pfiff drauf und die Roten Khmer wußten nicht mal was das ist und nicht mal die heutigen US Streitkräfte halten sich dran (Guntanamo)... also insofern ein schlechtes Beispiel.


----------



## Avaranji (12. August 2010)

Horde hin, Allianz her&#8230; eigentlich geht es doch viel mehr darum das man "etwas" bekommt, also belohnt wird, wenn man einen gegnerischen Spieler erledigt. Ohne diese Belohnungen wäre der Anteil von gewalttätigen Auseinandersetzungen erheblich geringer. Wenn es keinen Anreiz geben würde&#8230; Zumal weder die Allianz noch die Horde wirklich "die Bösen" sind. Es würde mehr Sinn ergeben wenn sich Spieler für "die brennende Legion" oder "die Geißel" als Gegner in WoW entscheiden könnten. Doch das ist illusorisch, da es WoW grundlegend verändern würde. Zumindest was den Geschichtsverlauf anbelangt ist der Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz spätestens nach der Schlacht vor den Toren des Zorns ein anderer geworden. Daher fände ich es gut wenn es Quests und/oder Ziele geben könnte in denen Horde und Allianz gemeinsam gegen eine gemeinsame Bedrohung kämpfen würden. Aber das ist sicherlich reines Wunschdenken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vadesh (12. August 2010)

Wenn Blizzard den Disput zwischen Horde und Allianz (zur Zeit) nicht hervorhebt, dann müssen halt die Spieler nachhelfen!


----------



## Vadesh (12. August 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> An die sich noch nie jemand irgendwann und irgendwo gebunden gefühlt hat, *die Nazis nicht*, die Sowjets nicht, das Japanische Kaiserreich nicht, der Vietcong pfiff drauf und die Roten Khmer wußten nicht mal was das ist und nicht mal die heutigen US Streitkräfte halten sich dran (Guntanamo)... also insofern ein schlechtes Beispiel.



Unabhängig davon, dass sie das wirklich nicht getan hätten, gab es zu der Zeit noch keine Genfer Konvention.


----------



## Trig (12. August 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> An die sich noch nie jemand irgendwann und irgendwo gebunden gefühlt hat, die Nazis nicht, die Sowjets nicht, das Japanische Kaiserreich nicht, der Vietcong pfiff drauf und die Roten Khmer wußten nicht mal was das ist und nicht mal die heutigen US Streitkräfte halten sich dran (Guntanamo)... also insofern ein schlechtes Beispiel.


Echt? Findest Du das wirklich ein schlechtes Beispiel, nur weil sich einige nicht daran halten? 
Die Fakten die Du anführst sind richtig (soweit ich es selbst einschätzen kann), aber is ersehe daraus kein Grund es diesen Gruppen gleich zu tun.

Mit Deiner Begründung könnte es sich jeder herausnehmen gegen geltendes Recht zu verstoßen, nur weil jemand anders dies auch tut. Ein wenig fragwürdig, findest Du nicht auch?


----------



## heiduei (12. August 2010)

es is aber auch ein unterschied, ob man sagt: "Ich werde dich töten du grünes scheußal ! Wegen dir und deinesgleichen habe ich meine familie verloren und dafür wirst du sterben !" und dann der andere antwortet :"Du kleiner Wurm , komm doch, ich werde dich zermalmen wie eine Ameise !" oder wenn man sagt :" ey man, alli /horde is vollscheiße maan omfg du boon !" 
ersteres ist RP, das zweite ist einfach nur armselig und beleidigend !
soviel zu den RP-Kommentaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> es is aber auch ein unterschied, ob man sagt: "Ich werde dich töten du grünes scheußal ! Wegen dir und deinesgleichen habe ich meine familie verloren und dafür wirst du sterben !" und dann der andere antwortet :"Du kleiner Wurm , komm doch, ich werde dich zermalmen wie eine Ameise !" oder wenn man sagt :" ey man, alli /horde is vollscheiße maan omfg du boon !"
> ersteres ist RP, das zweite ist einfach nur armselig und beleidigend !
> soviel zu den RP-Kommentaren
> 
> ...



Eigentlich meint beides das gleiche und beides ist ok, derjenige der das zweite von sich gibt, teilt lediglich zusätzlich mit, dass sein IQ in etwa bei Bodentemperatur liegt.


----------



## Technocrat (12. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, dass sie das wirklich nicht getan hätten, gab es zu der Zeit noch keine Genfer Konvention.


Sorry, aber die gibt es seit 1864, wenn sie auch ständig modifiziert wurden. 

Und ich habe nichts begründet, sondern lediglich darauf hingewiesen, das sich niemand an sie hält, wenn es ihm nicht in den Kram paßt.


----------



## Trig (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> es is aber auch ein unterschied, ob man sagt: "Ich werde dich töten du grünes scheußal ! Wegen dir und deinesgleichen habe ich meine familie verloren und dafür wirst du sterben !" und dann der andere antwortet :"Du kleiner Wurm , komm doch, ich werde dich zermalmen wie eine Ameise !" oder wenn man sagt :" ey man, alli /horde is vollscheiße maan omfg du boon !"
> ersteres ist RP, das zweite ist einfach nur armselig und beleidigend !
> soviel zu den RP-Kommentaren
> 
> ...


So sieht es aus. Leider begeben sich die meisten Spieler auf das Niveau des zweiten Beispiels.

Und mir kann hier niemand erzählen, dass die verwendeten Makros im BG aus Gründen des Rollenspiels benutzt werden.... Insofern bin ich ein Gegner der dieser Makros...


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2010)

So etwas würde ich überhaupt nicht ernst nehmen. Allgemein, wieso sollte man den Schlachtfeldchat ernst nehmen ? Die Schlachtfelder sind der anonymste Teil in WoW und damit stellen sie auch den Bereich da, indem der schlimmste Ton herrscht, denn je anonymer etwas ist, desto unfreundlicher wird der Ton. Mal ganz Allgemein gesagt, unabhängig von Horde vs. Allianz. Ansonsten: Was soll man zu solchen Leuten sagen ?

Meiner Meinung nach kann man sie nicht ernst nehmen, wer sich darüber aufregt, wenn die Allianz z.B. ein Gebiet an die Horde verliert (In Cataclysm z.B.) dann hat der oder diejenige meiner Meinung einfach nicht kapiert das es ein Spiel ist. Ich will ganz ehrlich sein, mir geht es so auf den Sender, wenn Blizzard endlich mal ein wenig Krise und Drama reinbringen will und eine Fraktion vielleicht mal Überhand nimmt, aber sich dann viele beschweren, weil das ja so ungerecht gegenüber Allianz/Horde wäre. Ganz ehrlich, dass sind mit die Dinge, die ich am Meisten am WoW Spieler hasse. Krieg ist niemals fair, ist doch geil wenn mal eine Seite die Überhand nimmt, wenn es mal Machtunterschiede gibt und nicht alles immer 1:1 ist.

Und wer "Scheiß Ally" schreit, was soll man dazu sagen ? Für mich ein Anzeichen von Sucht.


----------



## heiduei (12. August 2010)

Das bespiel das ich gegeben habe sollte zeigen gegen was ich was hab und gegen was nichts ... und ich hab nur was gegen das 2. beispiel...


----------



## Herr Hering (12. August 2010)

wie genau kommst du darauf das die leute im bg(also kurz bevor die fraktionen sich gegenseitig zerfleischen) sich freuen würden wenn du ihnen sagst du bist eigentlich der gegner oO


----------



## NBK-Darmok (12. August 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Rassismus = Andere Rasse beleidigen
> 
> Diskriminierung = Jemanden Beleidigen...
> Eigetnlich ist beide das gleiche Wort wo schon der nächste beleidigt sein kann... Aber dsa wurde auch schon geklärt was der unterschied ist
> ...



Nicht richtig. Hättest doch mal nachlesen sollen:

Ich weiß, ich werde jetzt als Oberlehrer beschimpft, aber ich finde es peinlich, wenn man von sowas redet und keinen Schnall hat. Quelle: Wikipedia -einfach halber.

*Rassismus* deutet „Rasse“ in der einfachsten, biologistischen Bedeutung als grundsätzlichen bestimmenden Faktor menschlicher Fähigkeiten und Eigenschaften. Der Begriff Rassismus entstand zu Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts in der kritischen Auseinandersetzung mit auf Rassentheorien basierenden politischen Konzepten. In anthropologischen Theorien über den Zusammenhang von Kultur und rassischer Beschaffenheit wurde der biologische Begriff der Rasse mit dem ethnisch-soziologischen Begriff „Volk“ vermengt. 


 1965 definiert die UNO im Internationalen Übereinkommen zur Beseitigung jeder Form von Rassendiskriminierung den Begriff der „*Rassendiskriminierung*“ als: „_jede auf der Rasse, der Hautfarbe, der Abstammung, dem nationalen Ursprung oder dem Volkstum beruhende Unterscheidung, Ausschließung, Beschränkung oder Bevorzugung, die zum Ziel oder zur Folge hat, dass dadurch ein gleichberechtigtes Anerkennen, Genießen oder Ausüben von Menschenrechten und Grundfreiheiten im politischen, wirtschaftlichen, sozialen, kulturellen oder jedem sonstigen Bereich des öffentlichen Lebens vereitelt oder beeinträchtigt wird._“

*Diskriminierung:* Es stammt vom lateinischen _discriminare_ „trennen, absondern, unterscheiden“[sup][1][/sup][sup][2][/sup], zu _discrimen_ „Trennendes, Unterschied“, _discernere_. Der spätlateinische Begriff _discriminatio_ heißt zugleich „Scheidung“ und „Absonderung“. In der ursprünglichen Bedeutung (von lat.: _discriminare_ = trennen, absondern, unterscheiden) bezeichnete er sachlich-beschreibend eine unterschiedliche Behandlung bzw. trennende Klassifizierung von Subjekten oder Objekten.[sup][1][/sup][sup][2][/sup] "_Diskriminieren_" wurde seit dem 16. Jahrhundert in Deutschland gebraucht und ist seit dem späteren 19. Jahrhundert kontinuierlich belegt.

 Im Laufe dieser Entlehnungsgeschichte bilden sich im Deutschen zwei Bedeutungsfelder aus:


In der wissenschaftlichen Fachsprache ist die wertfreie „Unterscheidung“ eine geläufige Bedeutung von Diskriminierung oder Diskrimination[sup][3][/sup].
Die erste nachgewiesene Verwendung von Diskriminierung als wertende „Benachteiligung, Herabwürdigung, Schlechterbehandlung“ liegt in der Fachsprache des 16. Jahrhunderts. Später erfolgte eine Bedeutungsänderung durch Einengung auf „aus der (eigenen) Gruppe aussondern“.
Was du also meinst, ist eine Rassendiskriminierung und eine personenen bezogene Diskriminierung. Jedoch ist Diskriminierung der Oberbegriff für eine Rassistische Diskriminierung -und nicht umgekehrt!


----------



## Bipun (12. August 2010)

ich bin immer der erste der schreit scheiss allis und darum: 

Lok´tar ogar! Sieg oder Tod, 
diese Worte binden mich an die Horde, denn 
für einen Krieger der Horde sind sie die 
heiligste und fundamentalste aller Wahrheiten.

Ich verpflichte mein Fleisch und Blut 
dem Kriegshäutpling. Ich bin das 
Werkzeug seiner Wünsche - eine Waffe 
unter seinem Kommando.

Von diesem Moment an bis ans Ende 
meiner Tage - Für die Horde!


----------



## heiduei (12. August 2010)

NBK-Darmok schrieb:


> Was du also meinst, ist eine Rassendiskriminierung und eine personenen bezogene Diskriminierung. Jedoch ist Diskriminierung der Oberbegriff für eine Rassistische Diskriminierung -und nicht umgekehrt!



aber bedeutet rassismus im prinzip nich auch andere Menschen aufgrund ihrer entscheidungen und vorlieben zu diskriminieren ?


----------



## Derulu (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> es is aber auch ein unterschied, ob man sagt: "Ich werde dich töten du grünes scheußal ! Wegen dir und deinesgleichen habe ich meine familie verloren und dafür wirst du sterben !" und dann der andere antwortet :"Du kleiner Wurm , komm doch, ich werde dich zermalmen wie eine Ameise !" oder wenn man sagt :" ey man, *alli* /horde *is vollscheiße maan omfg du boon* !"
> ersteres ist RP, das zweite ist einfach nur armselig und beleidigend !
> soviel zu den RP-Kommentaren
> 
> ...



Wobei sie beim fett markierten Recht haben. Und auch nicht Rollenspieler sind ihrer Fraktion verhaftet und mögen die andere nicht, der erste Satz deines Postings klingt aber zu sehr nach Rollenspiel, nicht jeder wird sich im Eifer des Gefechts so gewählt ausdrücken (noch dazu wenn er nicht explizit in seiner "Rolle" spielt).
Nochmal: das Spiel baut auf dem Krieg, die Angst, dem Hass zwischen den beiden Fraktionen auf, Blizzard schürt diesen noch mit zB. Quests wie am Ende der "Rückeroberung von Unterstadt" Questreihe und wird das Ganze mit dem nächsten Addon auch noch weiter intensivieren. Ergo zum Hass: "It's not a bug, it's a Feature". Was einen Menschen dazu treibt im BG wenn er für eine Fraktion gegen die Andere kämpft, seinen Mitstreitern mitzuteilen: "Aber eigentlich spiele ich einen Charakter eures Gegners und das noch dazu viel lieber", verschließt sich meinem Verstand, aber du wirst schon wissen was du tust. Wenn du allerdings alles im Spiel auf dich beziehst und dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst, lebst du zu sehr in deinem Charakter und ich würde dich bitten, dir in diesem Fall professionelle Hilfe zu Rate zu ziehen, denn das ist dann nicht mehr gesund.


----------



## Harokto (12. August 2010)

also ganz ehrlich ... wenn du im bg auf horde seite spielst udn schreibst hey yo ich bin eig ally ..dann wunder dich bitte nicht über die reaktionen XD das spiel basiert teilweise auf den kampf zwischen allianz und horde und da geht es beleidigend her ... da wird auf den gegner gespuckt er wird getreten und beleidigt 

gut bei manchen is es eher erbärmlich aber trotzdem gehört auch das dazu ... die horde  HASST halt die allianz und umgekehrt 

meiner meinung nach is dies der einzig richtige weg dem gegner zu begegnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






so wer jetzt rechtschreib und grammatikfehler findet sowie vertipper soll se sich in seinen allerwertesten schieben XD


----------



## Slaplink (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ist das spiel aber ausgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die horlder npc haben natürlich alle allianzler fotos in ihren häusern hängen?!
und außerdem is es spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wer das zu ernst sieht sollte vllt. hello kitty spielen da wird niemand beleidigt...


----------



## Derulu (12. August 2010)

NBK-Darmok schrieb:


> Nicht richtig. Hättest doch mal nachlesen sollen:
> 
> Ich weiß, ich werde jetzt als Oberlehrer beschimpft, aber ich finde es peinlich, wenn man von sowas redet und keinen Schnall hat. Quelle: Wikipedia -einfach halber.
> 
> ...




Und ich würde niemals ein von Internutzern verfasstes Lexikon als Maßstab allen Seins nehmen, auch wenn Wikipedia in diesem Fall recht hat.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2010)

Beleidigungen:

Mensch Paladin: Oh werter Taure, ich finde euer Verhalten zutiefst betrüblich und wünschte mir ihr wäret höflicher und freundlicher zu mir.

Nachtelf Jäger: Noob l2p du kackboon ich roxxor dich krankenhaus

Taure. (wütend) Muuuhhh 

BlutelfMagier: also wirklich tu Rüpel tu böser, meine ganze Frisur ist im Eimer, kusch weg weg weg.

Untoter Schurke: tu mir leid mein bester wenn ich dir weh getan habe, dreh dich doch mal um damit ich sehen kann ob du dich von hinten auch verletzt hast.

Mensch Priester: FUTUE TE ET IPSUM CABALLUM


----------



## DonPraeder (12. August 2010)

Bipun schrieb:


> Lok´tar ogar! Sieg oder Tod,
> diese Worte binden mich an die Horde, denn
> für einen Krieger der Horde sind sie die
> heiligste und fundamentalste aller Wahrheiten.
> ...



Mehr gibt's dazu nicht zu sagen... Für die Horde!!!


----------



## Minorjiel (12. August 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> spiele selber Horde und kann Dir sagen, das ist zum Glück nicht der Regelfall. Ich finde es wichtig, dass man sich gegenseitig achtet und respektiert, auch wenn man gegeneinander in den BG´s antritt.
> Dieses Verhalten finde ich verabscheungswürdig und sollte, meiner Meinung nach, mit einer Auszeit bestraft werden.



Naja, ist halt ein Spiel...das Emote gibt es nunmal und wird daher auch ganz gern verwendet. Wollte damit aber nicht ausdrücken, dass nur die Horde davon geprägt ist, das beruht schon auf Gegenseitigkeit. Ich spiel Allianz, daher der Kommentar.

Aber es ist schon ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied, ob man sich auf einem Fußballplatz bespuckt, beschimpft und verwimst, oder in einem Spiel...denn da kenne ich mein Gegenüber ja gar nicht. Sprich: Es ist nicht wirklich gegen den Menschen hinter dem Monitor gerichtet, wie wir im Laufe der Diskussion schon festgestellt haben.

Und in Bezug auf diesen Aspekt finde ich persönlich es etwas übertrieben (aber interessant :-) ), wenn man die Diskussion in Verbindung mit Diskriminierung, Rassismus und der Genfer Konvention bringt.

Das erinnert mich an Godwin's Law:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin%27s_law

Mal schauen, was noch kommt :-)


----------



## Icelemon (12. August 2010)

"Scheiß Horde!!!11!" und "Scheiß Allianz!!!" gehören einfach dazu, das ist in jedem BG und auf jedem Server so. Ich finde es nicht diskriminierend

zumindest kann ich damit leben


----------



## rocketmann (12. August 2010)

Also ich find das nicht weiter schlimm ist eben ein game das mit den beleidigen find ich auch nicht in ordnung aber das einer mal sagt für die allianz find ich erlich gesagt lustig das manche spieler so in das spiel versessen ist ich spiele nur alli aber habe auch mal horde angefangen mich stört es nicht wirklich mir ist das eigentlich vollkommen wayne weil ich weis oder hoffe das sie es nicht ernst meinen horde gibt es eben nicht so wie allianz auch nicht ja menschen schon aber was anderes nicht und ich find es ügentwie komisch wenn einer sagt kak mensch obwohl wir in echt alle menschen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja beleidigung gehören nicht zum spiel der rest ist in ordnung ist meine meinung eben


----------



## Derulu (12. August 2010)

rocketmann schrieb:


> Also ich find das nicht weiter schlimm ist eben ein game das mit den beleidigen find ich auch nicht in ordnung aber das einer mal sagt für die allianz find ich erlich gesagt lustig das manche spieler so in das spiel versessen ist ich spiele nur alli aber habe auch mal horde angefangen mich stört es nicht wirklich mir ist das eigentlich vollkommen wayne weil ich weis oder hoffe das sie es nicht ernst meinen horde gibt es eben nicht so wie allianz auch nicht ja menschen schon aber was anderes nicht und ich find es ügentwie komisch wenn einer sagt kak mensch obwohl wir in echt alle menschen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yeah, es lebe eine Welt ohne Interpunktion. 

Und ja..ka** Mensch, das ist in WoW die schlimmste Rasse überhaupt *lol*

Es wird der Charakter beleidigt und nicht Spieler Max Mustermann...wenn ich den beleidigen will, sage ich nicht "Schei* Gnom" sondern "Scheiß Max Mustermann"...wer es zu ernst nimmt, was in einem Spiel über einen Konflikt im Zuge des selbigen gesagt oder getan wird (au ja auch Töten ist etwas Schlimmes und wenn ihr immer mit der Realität vergleicht, dort sogar weitaus schlimmer), sollte schauen sich schleunigst von dem "Leben" in der Fiktion zu befreien (jetzt mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass "lol kacknoob, schei* Alli, geh nach Hause *spit* *insult*" nach einem gewonnenen Kampf nicht gerade ehrenhaft ist)


----------



## Legendofz (12. August 2010)

Hallo? "Welt der Kriegskunst". da muss man sich hassen. Ich mein 1860 & Bayern München knuddeln auch nicht. Das die Fiktion! Das muss einfach so sein...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (12. August 2010)

Ich weis nicht wie man sich in ein Spiel so reinsteigern kann.
Ich spiele Horde und Allianz. warum? Weil es auf beiden Seiten gute, und auch weniger gute Rassen gibt.

Ich frag mich nur ob es nerds gibt die die Arena verlassen wenn sie gegen andere Spieler ihrer Fraktion kämpfen müssen.


----------



## blooooooody (12. August 2010)

NBK-Darmok schrieb:


> In der wissenschaftlichen Fachsprache ist die wertfreie „Unterscheidung" eine geläufige Bedeutung von Diskriminierung oder Diskrimination[sup][3][/sup].
> Die erste nachgewiesene Verwendung von Diskriminierung als wertende „Benachteiligung, Herabwürdigung, Schlechterbehandlung" liegt in der Fachsprache des 16. Jahrhunderts. Später erfolgte eine Bedeutungsänderung durch Einengung auf „aus der (eigenen) Gruppe aussondern".




WoW ich will zwar nicht arschig sein... aber ist das nicht genau das warum du mich so angebaggert hast? 

Warum failst du dich gerne selbst? haste spass daran? Ich glaube schon.... 

ich mag dich x'D


----------



## NBK-Darmok (12. August 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und ich würde niemals ein von Internutzern verfasstes Lexikon als Maßstab allen Seins nehmen, auch wenn Wikipedia in diesem Fall recht hat.



Hi,

ich auch nicht. Aber ich bin noch auf der Arbeit und weiß, dass die Definition richtig ist. -Und ohne Quelle geb ich keine Definition ab (bin kein Germanist)!


----------



## Derulu (12. August 2010)

NBK-Darmok schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich auch nicht. Aber ich bin noch *auf der Arbeit* und weiß, dass die Definition richtig ist. -Und ohne Quelle geb ich keine Definition ab (bin kein Germanist)!



Sind wir schon 2 xD


----------



## NBK-Darmok (12. August 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Warum failst du dich gerne selbst? haste spass daran? Ich glaube schon....
> 
> ich mag dich x'D



Ich hab dich nicht "angebaggert". Find' nur, wenn man schon meint, was von Diskriminierung und Rassismus zu schreiben, und dies mehrmals wiederholt falsch widergibt, muss man einfach mal die Größe haben, dies zuzugeben, wenn man berichtigt wird.

...es sind ja Sommerferien - so gesehen hast mein Mitgefühl, dass du nicht auf deinem derzeitigen, geistigen Hoch bist. Aber Kopf hoch, das wird schon wieder, bist ja noch jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Seh' gerade, dass Schule wohl kein Thema mehr ist....na dann vielleicht Semesterferien...


----------



## Headhunter94 (12. August 2010)

1. Nein
2. Ich bin Radikaler Hordler und kann die Allis nicht leiden aber wenn er von der Alli zur Horde kommt hat er ja doch noch die richtige Wahl getroffen ;D


----------



## PumPam (12. August 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Sowas nervt halt echt. Was auch net das beste ist, ist wenn man tot am Boden liegt und da kommt so ein Untoter Hexer und spuckt auf einen.



kindheitstrauma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo buffies,
> 
> ich habe in letzter zeit immer mehr das gefühl das sich die Allianz und die Horde gegenseitig "diskriminieren" und das auf den meisten servern...äußern tut sich das dadurch, das wenn man z.b. in BGs sagt "ich spiel eig. alli/horde" man sofort so zeug wie " ey, alli/horde is scheiße zomfg !111!!!!111!!!" an den Kopf geschmissen bekommt ...
> 
> ...



So ist es nunmal oft. Ergibt auch sinn. Die meisten WoWler spielen nur eine Fraktion wirklich AKTIV oder komplett NUR. Da es ein MMORPG ist, auf der sich diese beiden Seiten nunmal bekriegen ist das denken natürlich der anderen Fraktion negativ/kriegerisch eingestellt.

Was meinst, wie oft ich auf Allianzseite in einen meiner Riads hören musste, wie sie Hordler hassen etc.? Ich spiele beides sehr aktiv und mir selbst fielen viele Dinge auf, es gibt wirklich starke unterschiede zwischen beiden Fraktionen, also den Spielern. Talent, Denken, Teamarbeit, Gleichgültigkeit, Spielstil etc., alles ist unterschiedlich. Finde es sehr interessant.


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2010)

Was treibt einem überhaupt im BG während des Kampfes die Leute darüber zu informieren dass man auch die Gegenfraktion spielt?
Ich mein Du gehst ja auch nicht ins BG und schreibst: "Hallo, ich bin schwul. Ach ja und wer mag kann mich Samstag um 23 Uhr am Rastplatz Ueckerswerde treffen."

Nicht dass die Chats in den BGs toll wären, aber da gibt es meiner Meinung nach ganz andere leidige Themen.


----------



## Bandit 1 (12. August 2010)

Schon seit 2005 kommt es in BGs zu der allseits beliebten und immer wieder motivierenden Aussage:
_
"Man, ey Allies ist immer so sch..."_ bzw. natürlich wenn ihr Horde spielt andersrum.

Das wird sich wohl nie ändern da es immer noch genug geistig tiefergelegte Spieler gibt die meinen nur
sie sind die Imba-PVP Spieler oder sie gleichen ihre geistigen Defizite durch geflame aus.

Einfach nicht ernst nehmen und bei verallgemeinerten Beleidigungen immer ein Ticket schreiben.

Der Spieler macht dann nämlich mal ein paar Tage Pause und nervt uns alle in der Zeit nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (12. August 2010)

beim pvp gehört ein hass gegen de andere franktion dazu...


----------



## Sabito (12. August 2010)

Ich muss gestehen ich spiele nur Alli und habe nichts gegen die Hordler auch wenn sie mich manchmal nerven. Spiele auch nur Alli weil Kumpels von mir alli spielen würden die Horde spielen wäre ich Hordler, aber alle auf meisten Fl in WoW reagieren wie die meisten wie Allis eigentlich auf Hordler reagieren und zwar ziemlich negativ. Ich frage mich wie kommt diese Feindschaft zwischen den Spielern/ Fraktionen zustande warum hassen sich die Allis und Hordler so?


----------



## Albra (12. August 2010)

du spielst noch nicht allzu lange oder? sonst wär dir das nicht erst heute aufgefallen
dieses "die andere fraktion ist scheiße"- ist so alt wie wow selbst


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2010)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie kommt diese Feindschaft zwischen den Spielern/ Fraktionen zustande warum hassen sich die Allis und Hordler so?



Hassen sie sich denn wirklich? Wenn sehe ich eher eine eher scherzhafte Kabbelei.
Und gerade im BG kann man von Feinschaft eher schon bei der eigenen Fraktion sprechen.


----------



## Bodensee (12. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich muss dich nicht mal kennen, deine Posts reichen mir vollkommen für ein adäquates Urteil.



Das fälllt mir bei Dir immer auf, Deine wichtigtuerischen, überheblichen (ich bin das Orakel von den Buffedforen) Posts. Nimm Dich nicht so wichtig.


----------



## DontaDella (12. August 2010)

Wenn wir nicht Feindlich gegenüber der anderen Fraktion wären, würden wir ya nicht World of WARCRAFT heissen sonder World of Lovecraft Oder World of Simscraft und ehrlich wer will schon so ein Spiel, spielen?^^


----------



## Tsukasu (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG was hatt sport mit Krieg zutuhn und seit wan ist Krieg fair? xD
Du würdest zu den Taliban sagen: hey ach kommt schon, keine beleidigungen oO
Die Horde hasst Allianz, die Allianz hasst Horde und wie verkörpern die Fraktion. 
Naja hab ja mal ne idee gehabt ne neutrale Fraktion damit gnome und Tauren Pärchen werden können xD


----------



## Kehrin (12. August 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Muss doch auch so sein. Darauf basiert das Spiel oO


----------



## Werhamster (12. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Hordenseite spiele verfluche ich die scheiss Allies
> Spiel ich meinen Allie beschimpfe ich die Hordler
> 
> Deshalb auch Rollenspiel



So ist es. ^^ Zwar im Herzen Hordler, aber wenn ich einen Alli Twink spiele verfluche ich die Horde genauso.

Das einzige was mich nervt sind Aussagen wie "die Allis sind ja alle nur Kinder" ... das nervt mich im BG jedesmal. Genauso könnte man ja sagen das "coole" Untoten Schurken auch nur Kinder spielen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodensee (12. August 2010)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> OMG was hatt sport mit Krieg zutuhn und seit wan ist Krieg fair? xD
> Du würdest zu den Taliban sagen: hey ach kommt schon, keine beleidigungen oO
> Die Horde hasst Allianz, die Allianz hasst Horde und wie verkörpern die Fraktion.
> Naja hab ja mal ne idee gehabt ne neutrale Fraktion damit gnome und Tauren Pärchen werden können xD



wo steht Horde hasst Allianz und umgekehrt? Das ist nur in den Köpfen der Spieler.


----------



## DontaDella (12. August 2010)

Bodensee schrieb:


> wo steht Horde hasst Allianz und umgekehrt? Das ist nur in den Köpfen der Spieler.




Hier steht dass:

HORDE UND ALLIANZ HASSEN SICH GEGENSEITIG!


Aber wenn sie sich nicht hassen würden sag mir mal warum z.b in Ulduar Trailer, Der König der Allis mit Garrosh gestreitet hat?
Und wenn die Allianz die Horde wirklich mag, sollten sie den König umbringen und einen König machen der, der Horde vertraut und friedlich macht.
Aber das ist nicht der fall also wird die Allianz die Horde nicht mögen.
Ich meine Thrall wollte immer frieden mit der Allianz aber euer verdammter König, der ich schon paar mal gekillt habe, will das nicht^^.


Aber vileicht wird mal eine neue Fraktion rausgkommen und die Allianz und Horde werden sich zusammen tuhen und gegen die andere Fraktion kämpfen man weiss nie...


----------



## Turican (12. August 2010)

diese "Spielerfeindlichen" sind einfach nur kleine Kinder die man nicht ernst nehmen kann.
Spinner erkennt man auch gut am dauerhaften rumhüpfen und das leere Hirn kann nur Abkürzungen


----------



## No_ones (12. August 2010)

pfff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hock mich mit meinem ally neben meine hordenfreundin und genieß den tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieLutte (12. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hassen sie sich denn wirklich? Wenn sehe ich eher eine eher scherzhafte Kabbelei.
> Und gerade im BG kann man von Feinschaft eher schon bei der eigenen Fraktion sprechen.



dagegen hat auch glaube ich keine was. Aber wenn es wirklich beleidigend und untere Schublade wird muss das echt nicht mehr sein. Es ist immernoch ein Spiel und manche scheinen das manchmal einfach zu vergessen...


----------



## Zodttd (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin Bayernfan, aber Dortmund find ich eigentlich auch ganz gut.. nicht!

Scheiss BVB!


----------



## Bodensee (12. August 2010)

DontaDella schrieb:


> Hier steht dass:
> 
> HORDE UND ALLIANZ HASSEN SICH GEGENSEITIG!
> 
> ...



ach ja wenn Du das schreibst


----------



## Derulu (12. August 2010)

Bodensee schrieb:


> wo steht Horde hasst Allianz und umgekehrt? Das ist nur in den Köpfen der Spieler.



Hm...in den Büchern zum Warcraftuniversum lieben sie sich zumindest nicht gerade und führen eigentlich einen unablässigen Krieg bzw. mehrere Kriege gegeneinander und haben eigentlich aktuell nicht einmal einen richtigen Waffenstillstand (sonst wäre der Hintergrund aller BGs sinnlos, wenn sie sich nämlich ganz doll lieb haben, könnten sie sich die einzelnen Zonen nämlich teilen und müssten nicht darum kämpfen)


----------



## DieLutte (12. August 2010)

Ich glaub ein wirklichen Hass gibts nur zwischen Orks und Menschen. Die anderen Völker sind da iwie so reingeraten.


----------



## Bodensee (12. August 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hm...in den Büchern zum Warcraftuniversum lieben sie sich zumindest nicht gerade und führen eigentlich einen unablässigen Krieg bzw. mehrere Kriege gegeneinander und haben eigentlich aktuell nicht einmal einen richtigen Waffenstillstand (sonst wäre der Hintergrund aller BGs sinnlos, wenn sie sich nämlich ganz doll lieb haben, könnten sie sich die einzelnen Zonen nämlich teilen und müssten nicht darum kämpfen)



das mit den BG`s wurde nachträglich reingewurschtelt. Ja sie lieben sich nicht, aber es besteht doch eine Zweckgemeinschaft, eine Hassliebe.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (12. August 2010)

das das normalste von der welt ... is wie beim fußball
der eigene verein ist der beste und andere sind eh nur cheater
so ists auch bei wow
man spielt eine fraktion und macht gleichzeitig die andere nieder (mache ich auch ich spiele horde und habe nebenbei einen allianzchar ... aber wenn ich mit mains (horde) on bin mache ich allis nieder und genauso andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Hamburgperle (12. August 2010)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='12 August 2010 - 10:08' timestamp='1281601976' post='2763838']
> Jetzt denkt mal ein bisschen weiter und Bezieht es auf die Rassendiskrimminierung im echten Leben.
> Da findest hoffentlich auch keiner toll.
> Und manchmal trifft man auch netter Hordler oder Allianzler z.B. wenn gerade jmd kurz vorm sterben ist und ihr ihm helft.
> ...




Wie und wo willst denn nen netten Allie treffen???? Ausser fachgerecht mit der Axt zwischen den Augen ? ;-)))

Wobei Flame-Emots echt nicht sein müssen. 

Meine Erfahrung ist aber in BGs, daß sich Gegner welche Flame-Emots umfangreich nutzen immer besonderer Zuneigung erfreuen. Hatten gestern Nacht da auch wieder nen Nachtelf-Schurke im Arathi der dies oft und gerne tat ... dessen Position wurde dann immer im Chat durchgegeben ;-)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (12. August 2010)

Ich finde auch Gesten wie "XY Spuckt auf euch" und diese dumme "Muhaha Kagg Ally" Flamerei in den Bgs ein bißchen dick aufgetragen ... man ist zwar im Krieg aber nicht im Tal der Beleidigungen und Asozialität ... 

Gegenseitig die Köppe einhauen schön und gut - aber damit sollte es dann auch getan sein ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xan on Fire (12. August 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> ...
> Außerhalb von BGs bin ich friedfertig und helfe auch mal, wenn einer Mobs an der Backe hat die ihn fällen wurden (und why not).
> ...



Man kann ihn/sie doch auch mal ratzfatz zum friedhof befördern. Dann hat er/sie 10% ausrüstungsschaden gespart   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Im BG lass ich mich auch mal zu äußerungen ala "so wie du spielst ist dein main bestimmt nachtelf jäger", aber ich spiel auch beide fraktionen und sowas gehört einfach dazu. ich reg mich als allianzler dann auchmal über horlder auf, obwohl ich ja selber einer bin...


----------



## Hastati (12. August 2010)

Hi Leute

Was ich zu diesem Thema sagen kann ist folgendes:

Bisher hab ich ingame nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht - abgesehen von ein paar Spinnern, die Ally-Chars kreiiert haben, um dann rumzuflamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch im realen Leben habe ich deutlich krassere Erfahrungen gemacht. Da wurde alles, was mit Allianz zu tun hatte verlacht, lächerlich gemacht und den/die Fürsprecher runtergemacht. 

Zum Glück ist der Anteil der anständigen Spieler doch nicht so gering... -.-


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Nein, das würde niemand wagen.


----------



## heiduei (12. August 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch Gesten wie "XY Spuckt auf euch" und diese dumme "Muhaha Kagg Ally" Flamerei in den Bgs ein bißchen dick aufgetragen ... man ist zwar im Krieg aber nicht im Tal der Beleidigungen und Asozialität ...
> 
> Gegenseitig die Köppe einhauen schön und gut - aber damit sollte es dann auch getan sein ...
> 
> ...



/sign 

unteranderem zählen dazu solche makros wie

/e %t ist ein scheiß Alli/Hordler 

und wenn diese makros dann auchnoch mit allen attacken verbunden werden nerfts einen schon ein bissl ...


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Spit Makro ist doch lame, sowas ist viel moderner:


```
#showtooltip
/script UIErrorsFrame:UnregisterEvent("UI_ERROR_MESSAGE");
/cast Schimärenschuss
/cast [target=pettarget, exists] Fass!
/script UIErrorsFrame:RegisterEvent("UI_ERROR_MESSAGE");
/zug
/petattack
```


----------



## Oronarc (12. August 2010)

Linostar schrieb:


> Mich regt die vorgehensweise der Hordler zwar auf alla 5 vs 2(^^...) aber grundlegend habe ich nichts gegen Hordler. habe selber einen auf lvl 33(der 3 jahre alt ist...)



Haha, der Witz war gut! Ich beschreib es mal, wie es fast durchweg auf PvP-Servern abgeht. Es begegnen sich 1 Hordler, 1 Ally, nix passiert...1 Hordler, 2 Allies, nix passiert...1 Hordler, 3 Allies, nix passiert...1 Hordler, 4 Allies, nix passiert...1 Hordler, 5 Allies - so nun endlich können wir es wagen, auf ihn mit Gebrüll...


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

PvP Grundsatz: Es gibt kein 1v1. Allein schon weil das Spiel nicht darauf balanced ist.


----------



## fullimuh (12. August 2010)

... und sich niemand die Gelegenheit entgehen lässt in Überzahl auf einen anderen einzuprügeln.


----------



## Lisica (12. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dir ist schon klar dass zwischen diesen beiden Fraktionen laut Blizzard Krieg herrscht?! oO


----------



## Hastati (12. August 2010)

Lisica schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar dass zwischen diesen beiden Fraktionen laut Blizzard Krieg herrscht?! oO



Es ist wahr, dass in Kriegen immer Gegenpropaganda und Hasspredigen gehalten werden - jedoch sollte bedacht werden, dass dies in der Realität der Fall ist. Wie wir sicher alle wissen *hust* ist Azeroth kein realer Kriegsschauplatz... Und wenn schon nicht in der Wirklichkeit, dann sollte man doch hier Anstand wahren.


----------



## Aggropip (12. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Hordenseite spiele verfluche ich die scheiss Allies
> Spiel ich meinen Allie beschimpfe ich die Hordler
> 
> Deshalb auch Rollenspiel


/this


wenn ich Friede, Freude Eierkuchen will zocke ich HDRO  ach ja..... LOK`TAR OGAR FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> /this
> 
> 
> wenn ich Friede, Freude Eierkuchen will zocke ich HDRO ach ja..... LOK`TAR OGAR FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!
> ...



Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Rollenspiel:

"oh rofl kack ally ey, du kacknoob und vollpfosten, man du spasti ey!" etwas mit Rollenspiel zu tun hat ?

Ohje, wie tief ist WoW in so manchen Bereichen blos gesunken.


----------



## Hastati (12. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ohje, wie tief ist WoW in so manchen Bereichen blos gesunken.



Hmm ja da hast du Recht...
Solche Personen sind wohl für das schlechte Image das WoW-Spieler unter "Nichtspielern" haben mitverantwortlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plusader (12. August 2010)

die stimmung gabs während classic und gott sei dank kommt sie wohl mit cataclysm wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schliesslich entfacht ein intensiverer konflikt zwischen den bündnissen

*FOR THE HORDE !!!*


----------



## Hastati (12. August 2010)

Naja ich mein, Rivalität ist nicht schlecht. Das darf man nicht falsch verstehen, denn erst Konflikte machen das Leben interessant (!)

Doch das Benehmen, welches so manchem pubertierenden Jugendlichen die Schamesröte ins Gesicht treibt, mindert den Spielspass doch erheblich...


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (12. August 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch Gesten wie "XY Spuckt auf euch" und diese dumme "Muhaha Kagg Ally" Flamerei in den Bgs ein bißchen dick aufgetragen ... man ist zwar im Krieg aber nicht im Tal der Beleidigungen und Asozialität ...
> 
> Gegenseitig die Köppe einhauen schön und gut - aber damit sollte es dann auch getan sein ...
> 
> ...



Achso^^ köppe einhauen wäre nach deiner auffassung aber ganueso asozial... Was regt ihr euch so auf wenn man wen anspuckt? Wenn man das ganze nur ansatzweise als rollenspiel spielt dann ist es doch normal so. wenn ich als rollenspieler wen der anderen fraktion die fliesen küssen lasse dann ist´s doch normal das ich ihn zb. nochmal anspucke bevor ich auf mein moped hüpfe um mir den nächsten zur hand zu holen. dieser orc oder was auch immer ist teil der gegnerischen fraktion und die hat dafür gesorgt das das eigene volk schwere verluste zu verzeichnen hat. Das ist rollenspiel... soll ich ihm ein küschen geben oder ihn bedauern und beim nächsten mal lieber verschonen?Dieses muhahaha kagg alli oder you loose nervt mich allerdings auch da es eig. nicht möglich sein sollte sich untereinander zu verständigen und es nervt. wenn ich wen provozieren will dann stell ich mich vor ihn und mache es wie vom hersteller gewollt über emotes. anspucken zb. ist für die meißten ein grund sich auf nen kampf ein zu lassen (soviel zum thema psychologische kriegsführung von der auf seite 3 oder 4 behauptet wurde es gäb sie im spiel nicht) Alles in allem find ich es top so wie es ingame läuft. wenn ich dann in nem forum bin und mit nem spieler der anderen fraktion zu tun hab kann ich mich natürlich normal mit ihm verständigen. weil ich dann eben mit nem menschen schreibe der wegen dem selben thema da ist. ingame würd ich trotzdem versuchen ihm meine axt ins genick zu schlagen das sie vorn wieder raus kommt. was solls? es ist ein spiel... ein kumpel von mir spielt auch horde und ich zur zeit allianz... naja was soll ich sagen... ich jag ihn auch nich mit ner axt durch die straßen weil er ingame meinen dudu mit seinem tauren verdroschen hat das mir die blauen langen ohren auch noch angeschwollen sind...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. August 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Achso^^ köppe einhauen wäre nach deiner auffassung aber ganueso asozial... Was regt ihr euch so auf wenn man wen anspuckt? Wenn man das ganze nur ansatzweise als rollenspiel spielt dann ist es doch normal so. wenn ich als rollenspieler wen der anderen fraktion die fliesen küssen lasse dann ist´s doch normal das ich ihn zb. nochmal anspucke bevor ich auf mein moped hüpfe um mir den nächsten zur hand zu holen. dieser orc oder was auch immer ist teil der gegnerischen fraktion und die hat dafür gesorgt das das eigene volk schwere verluste zu verzeichnen hat. Das ist rollenspiel... soll ich ihm ein küschen geben oder ihn bedauern und beim nächsten mal lieber verschonen?Dieses muhahaha kagg alli oder you loose nervt mich allerdings auch da es eig. nicht möglich sein sollte sich untereinander zu verständigen und es nervt. wenn ich wen provozieren will dann stell ich mich vor ihn und mache es wie vom hersteller gewollt über emotes. anspucken zb. ist für die meißten ein grund sich auf nen kampf ein zu lassen (soviel zum thema psychologische kriegsführung von der auf seite 3 oder 4 behauptet wurde es gäb sie im spiel nicht) Alles in allem find ich es top so wie es ingame läuft. wenn ich dann in nem forum bin und mit nem spieler der anderen fraktion zu tun hab kann ich mich natürlich normal mit ihm verständigen. weil ich dann eben mit nem menschen schreibe der wegen dem selben thema da ist. ingame würd ich trotzdem versuchen ihm meine axt ins genick zu schlagen das sie vorn wieder raus kommt. was solls? es ist ein spiel... ein kumpel von mir spielt auch horde und ich zur zeit allianz... naja was soll ich sagen... ich jag ihn auch nich mit ner axt durch die straßen weil er ingame meinen dudu mit seinem tauren verdroschen hat das mir die blauen langen ohren auch noch angeschwollen sind...



Ich meinte das in dem Sinn, dass eben Krieg herrscht und ich die andere Fraktion damit "legitim" bekämpfen darf. Wie gesagt die andere FRAKTION - aber wenn ich anfange einen anderen Spieler direkt zu bespucken oder mit Muhaha Kagg Alli oder ähnlichem zu beschimpfen wird es meiner Meinung nach zu persönlich.


----------



## Florena. (13. August 2010)

> ich habe in letzter zeit immer mehr das gefühl das sich die Allianz und die Horde gegenseitig "diskriminieren" und das auf den meisten servern...äußern tut sich das dadurch, das wenn man z.b. in BGs sagt "ich spiel eig. alli/horde" man sofort so zeug wie " ey, alli/horde is scheiße zomfg !111!!!!111!!!" an den Kopf geschmissen bekommt ...



die aussage in letzter zeit ist gut^^ ich spiele jetz seit gut 3 jahren und habe es noch nie anders erlebt ^^ zumal mein mann es liebt pvp zuspielen
und somit täglich über die andere fraktion schimpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde eher die freundlichkeit so unter einander ziemlich krass wie einige sich im /2 oder wegen loot beschimpfen oder wenn jemand eine frage hat
man diese dann per whisp ganz freundlich beantwortet und man zum dank die krassesten sachen an den kopf bekommt zumindest ist das momentan auf meinem server
sehr schlimm


----------



## Knallkörper (13. August 2010)

und wenn mein Troll rassistische bemerkungen über nen Nachtelfen macht dann ist es halt so... mmoRPG ist das stichwort!


----------



## wertzû (13. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist was anderes. Im Spiel bekämpfst du die andere Fratkion, im Sport spielst du mit Ihnen, ist Krieg eine Sportart?


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> und wenn mein Troll rassistische bemerkungen über nen Nachtelfen macht dann ist es halt so... mmoRPG ist das stichwort!



und für rassistische Bemerkungen gegenüber Nachtelfen gibt es derart viele gute Gründe, dass es einen ja regelrecht innerlich zerreissen würde, wenn man sich zurückhalten würde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varagon (13. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube zu wissen das es beim Fußball um was anderes geht?
WoW gibt es nun mal PvP (Fußball auch :>) wenn du ein Hordler haust beschwert er sich und versucht seine Unterlegenheit mit seinem großen Mundwerk wieder wet zu machen genau wie im RL haust du einen kleineren rennt er weg um dann aus sicherer Entfernung die wüste Beschimpfungen an den kopf zu werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt so nimm es halt Sportlich und wenn es dich zu sehr nervt log dich aus *fg


----------



## Bipun (13. August 2010)

ihr seids ja immernoch am weinen weil mal wer euren char angespuckt hat ... wenn ich was nochmehr hasse als allis dann ist das son öko-schmuse-habt euch alle lieb gesabbel. ich hoffe das garrosh mal wieder wind in den krieg zwischen allis und horde bring dann habt ihr nen grund zum weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ERHEBT EUCH SÖHNE DER HORDE, BLUT UND RUHM ERWARTEN UNS!<---- wer soll bei solchen ansagen denn bitte locker bleiben? ich steh auf son scheiss xD


----------



## Mondenkynd (13. August 2010)

Bei uns aufm Server werden sogar eigene Leute niedergemacht die nur einfache Fragen im Chat stellen, weil Sie es halt nicht wissen......ich denke hier verlieren mache Einfach zu schnell die Fassung oder vergessen ihre Erziehung, wenn Sie denn eine hatten. Auge in Auge im RL würde sich mache sowas nicht mal ansatzweise tauen. Allys vs. Horde ist normal, wobei ich die Allys in Ruhe lasse.....wenn ich PvP weill geh ich Hauptstädte Raiden oder BGs.


----------



## RedShirt (13. August 2010)

Bipun schrieb:


> ERHEBT EUCH SÖHNE DER HORDE, BLUT UND RUHM ERWARTEN UNS!<---- wer soll bei solchen ansagen denn bitte locker bleiben? ich steh auf son scheiss xD



Aye, aber deswegen schlachtet man nicht sinnlos alles ab =) ich persönlich mag würdige Gegner.

Scene Schlingendorntal

Pala b11 erlegt Mob.
Pala Zwerg steigt vom Mount und dreht sich zum b11.

Pala b11 dreht sich um.
Pala Zwerg aktiviert Siegel Vergeltung.

Pala b11 aktiviert Siegel.
Pala Zwerg zieht Waffe.

Pala b11 zieht Waffe.
Pala Zwerg greift an.

So sollts aussehen - außer zwischen zwei Schurken - die sehen sich vermutlich nicht mehr =)
Real passiert btw. Wer gewonnen hat hab ich vergessen, war aber n schöner Kampf, weil +-1 Stufe nur Unterschied.

Jeder Trogg kann nem Baby den Lutscher klauen.


----------



## Shaila (13. August 2010)

Ich sehe es als Beleidigung an, dass "Scheiß Ally" zu schreien etwas mit Rollenspiel zu tun hat. Das hat was mit Asozialität zu tun aber nicht im entferntesten Sinne mit Rollenspiel. Die Horde hat vielleicht Schlachtrufe, oder sie nennt die Allianz "Allianzabschaum", aber ein ork würde niemals "Oh rofl kack ally" schreien. Denkt mal nach bevor ihr was schreibt, dass tut ja zum Teil in den Augen weh, was hier manche als Rollenspiel bezeichnen, ich verstehe die Rollenspieler immer besser, die behaupten das Rollenspiel stirbt, bei der Spielerschaft wundert mich das nicht.


----------



## Varagon (13. August 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Real passiert btw. Wer gewonnen hat hab ich vergessen, war aber n schöner Kampf, weil +-1 Stufe nur Unterschied.


Was für ein Server, ich hatte mit meinem Zwerg Pala ein ähnliches Erlebnis. Das war eine b11 Tussi und eigentlich wollte ich sie wärend sie den Mob haut klatschen aber leider hatte ich mal wieder die Siegel auslaufen lassen <<<<l2p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (13. August 2010)

Was hier beschrieben wird, ist aber eigentlich keine Hordie-Allie-Diskriminierung, sondern Spieler-Spieler, und da hört der Spaß eigentlich auf.

Es ist ein Rollenspiel, also schlüpfe ich z. B. in die Rolle des Hordies und bin damit Feind der Allies. Umgekehrt kann ich die Alli-Rolle annehmen und mag dann keine Hordies. So weit so gut. Aber einen Spieler zu flamen, nur weil er hin und wieder eine andere Rolle spielt, hat mit dem Fraktions-Konflikt nichts zu tun, sondern ist eine persönliche Anfeindung.


----------



## Prügelschami (13. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo buffies,
> 
> ich habe in letzter zeit immer mehr das gefühl das sich die Allianz und die Horde gegenseitig "diskriminieren" und das auf den meisten servern...äußern tut sich das dadurch, das wenn man z.b. in BGs sagt "ich spiel eig. alli/horde" man sofort so zeug wie " ey, alli/horde is scheiße zomfg !111!!!!111!!!" an den Kopf geschmissen bekommt ...
> 
> ...



wenn dich das stört darfste als hordler nicht ma in dala an die nordbank ran gehen( weil die bänker für die allianz sagen).
Am besten du überdenkst deine spiele wahl ma richtig. wie es schon viele sagten vor mir das spiel basiert nu ma auf feindlichkeit gegen über der anderen fraktion. wenn du es immer noch net kapierst um was das spiel geht lies ma ein wow buch (oder zum mindestens die spiel beschreibung/Handbuch).
Und das was sie sagen im pvp is um uns anzustacheln gegenseitig.


----------



## Anglus (13. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wenn ihr es gut findet , andere zu ärgern , nur weil sie eine andere fraktion spielen, dann klickt mal auf das kreuz oben rechts oder drückt alt+f4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast und wirst es wohl nie verstehen.Die beiden Fraktionen sind nunmal im Krieg und da gehts leider nicht immer friedlich zu.Gut,beleidigungen müssen nicht sein aber sowas wie "Gayelf" ist doch nix schlimmes,immerhin wird wenn überhaupt der char beleidigt und nicht du selbst.Also einfach drüber stehen und gut.


----------



## PKMN (13. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es als Beleidigung an, dass "Scheiß Ally" zu schreien etwas mit Rollenspiel zu tun hat. Das hat was mit Asozialität zu tun aber nicht im entferntesten Sinne mit Rollenspiel. Die Horde hat vielleicht Schlachtrufe, oder sie nennt die Allianz "Allianzabschaum", aber ein ork würde niemals "Oh rofl kack ally" schreien. Denkt mal nach bevor ihr was schreibt, dass tut ja zum Teil in den Augen weh, was hier manche als Rollenspiel bezeichnen, ich verstehe die Rollenspieler immer besser, die behaupten das Rollenspiel stirbt, bei der Spielerschaft wundert mich das nicht.



Naja... Scheiß Allianzler ist schon RP. Solange keine Internetsprache verwendet wird. Oder gibts etwas keine Schimpfwörter in der Welt von Warcraft?


----------



## Shaila (13. August 2010)

PKMN schrieb:


> Naja... Scheiß Allianzler ist schon RP. Solange keine Internetsprache verwendet wird. Oder gibts etwas keine Schimpfwörter in der Welt von Warcraft?



Zumindest nicht "scheiß Ally"...


----------



## Bipun (13. August 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Aye, aber deswegen schlachtet man nicht sinnlos alles ab =) ich persönlich mag würdige Gegner.
> 
> Scene Schlingendorntal
> 
> ...



was sich bewegt wird angegriffen ob jetzt mit mob oder grad voll gereggt ist mir da egal, anders herum siehts ja nicht anders aus. bis lvl 70 war ich auf nen pvp realm da lernt man erst richtig die andere fraktion zu hassen^^


----------



## Werhamster (15. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> aber ein ork würde niemals "Oh rofl kack ally" schreien


*roflcopter* XD Naja Garrosh vielleicht schon Ô.o *eindeutig zutrau*
Ich glaube aber nicht das sowas ernsthaft von irgendjemanden als Rollenspiel bezeichnet wird? Wenn ja, dann spielen wir wohl alle auf Rollenspielservern.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Anglus schrieb:


> Gut,beleidigungen müssen nicht sein aber sowas wie "Gayelf" ist doch nix schlimmes,immerhin wird wenn überhaupt der char beleidigt und nicht du selbst.Also einfach drüber stehen und gut.


Du findest Gayelf als Beleidigung also ok? Erstens haben Blutelfen überhaupt nichts klischeehaft schwules an sich (oder was bitte? nur weil wir länger im Bad brauchen als die Frauen? *Haare zurechtrück*) und zweitens "schwul" als Beleidigung zu benutzen ist ja schon arm genug. -_- Sag meinetwegen "scheiss elfe" o_x


----------



## Frankx (15. August 2010)

Naja ist schon etwas kindisch, andere zu flamen weil sie ne andere fraktion spielen, lieber die ganzen t7 Pve heinis flamen, die einen das schöne BG vermiesen...
oder das PVP system verfluchen, weil man wieder 0 Heiler in der WS gruppe hat....


----------



## Bipun (15. August 2010)

ich denk mal der gute junge spielt auf nen rp pve server und weiss nicht wie ätzend es ist als lowi von ner 3er grp allis gegankt zu werden ...


----------



## Exicoo (15. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beim Fußball ist das natürlich nicht Sinn der Sache, aber das ist ja auch etwas ganz anderes. Da gehen die Fans vllt. nicht alle aufeinander los, wobei das schon recht viele tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber sie beschimofen sich ja auch... Bsp.: HSV und Bremen oder KSC und Stuttgart usw.^^
Stell dir vor, du bist Germane und befindest dich im Krieg gegen die Römer. So ist es ja bei Horde und Allianz, beide hassen sich... und als Spieler schlüpft man ja in diese Rolle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ein Rollenspiel.
Seit wann ist Fussball ein Rollenspiel?


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das ist ein Rollenspiel.
> Seit wann ist Fussball ein Rollenspiel?



Dann weisst du sicher nicht, was Rollenspiel bedeutet, denn mit Beleidigungen um sich schmeißen ist sicher nicht im Sinne des Rollenspiels.


----------



## Zaryul (15. August 2010)

Ich spiele beides. Egal ob RP, Raid oder rein Fraktionsbegründet. Aber spiele ichn Ally, dann beschimpfe ich die Horde nicht. Ich lobpreise sie dennoch mehr, als die Allies XD
Komisch aber wahr.^^


----------



## TMTBS (15. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und jetzt überlegen wir alle mal, warum World of Warcraft übersetzt: Welt der Kampfkunst heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man "fair" spielen will, jetzt vielleicht auf dein Beispiel im PvP bezogen, dürfte man gar keine BGs spielen, gar keine "Kriege" zwischen Allianz und Horde führen, aber darauf basiert nunmal das Spiel.
Und ich bezweifel, dass sich Allianz/Horden-Spieler im echten Leben schlagen würden, nur weil das Gegenüber einer anderen Fraktion angehört, also dein Beispiel ist doch sehr fragwürdig.

Und ich denke jeder schimpft mal auf irgentwen, weil er in einem Spiel verloren hat und sei es nunmal einfach "Cheater" zu einem anderen zu sagen.
Ich denke diese Sprüche sind nicht böse gemeint und gehören nunmal dazu, was anderes wäre es natürlich, wenn man andere persönlich beleidigt.


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Linostar schrieb:


> Mich regt die vorgehensweise der Hordler zwar auf alla 5 vs 2



Pfff auf meinem Server geht des so ich als kleiner Blutsegeladmiral Hordler kille gerade ein paar Goblins in beutebucht, komme mit 50% life raus und aufeinmal kommen mir 5 Allianzler entgegen die mich Umnuken und mindestens 30min Campen. Oder z.B. in Tausendwinter, man nimmt nicht an der Schlacht teil wird raus geportet und da warten dann 3 Allys die dich maleben Umnuken. Daher: TOT DER ALLIANZ! SIEG DER HORDE! FÜR DIE HORDE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philistyne (15. August 2010)

Also ich spiele auf meinem Server auch beide Fraktionen. Das stört mich überhaupt nicht. Und wenn ich zu meiner Horde-Gilde sage das ich meist Allianz spiele wird das auch akzeptiert genauso wie anders herum. Hab damit absolut keine Probleme. Außerdem basiert darauf doch das ganze Spiel^^ World of Warcraft = Welt der Kriegskunst , was erwartet ihr wenn ihr euch einloggt. Mit Wattebäuschen beworfen zu werden und dann noch Autsch Autsch rufen ?^^ Dann dürft ihr eben kein WoW spielen. Mir wäre es sogar lieb wenn noch zwei Fraktionen dabei kämen. Als dritte und vierte Fraktion. Würde das ganze Game noch ein wenig aufpeppen.


----------



## legend codename (15. August 2010)

Naja ich bin eigefleischter Allianzler. Wenn ich mal Horde aus langeweile spiele sage ich nicht gleich das ich eigentlich Allianzler bin. Ich will mich ja nicht unbeliebt machen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iracesh (15. August 2010)

Mir fällt allgemein eher auf, dass viele Spieler nur noch mit "ich, ich, ich" ans Spielen rangehen, ganz egal, ob der andere jetzt bei der gleichen Frak. oder bei der geg. is, sehr oft is er einfach der totale noob, der eh keine Ahnung von dem hat, was er da tut...traurig :/


----------



## Schlaviner (15. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ?



Jap ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein Spaß beiseite.
Ist doch eben ein rollenspiel. ich mein solang wir nich den Realen menschen richtig hassen ist es doch im Rahmen


----------



## Novane (15. August 2010)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='12 August 2010 - 10:08' timestamp='1281601976' post='2763838']
> 
> Und manchmal trifft man auch netter Hordler oder Allianzler z.B. wenn gerade jmd kurz vorm sterben ist und ihr ihm helft.
> Da müssen dann Emotes herhalten
> ...



Ich bin dann immer so fair und warte bis sie sich etwas gereggt haben und Töte sie dann :-)


----------



## Lovac (15. August 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Muss doch auch so sein. Darauf basiert das Spiel oO



101% Agree!

War zwar früher Ally aber jetzt find ich sie nur noch Lächerlich.


----------



## Darussios (16. August 2010)

Nunja, wenn man nur eine der beiden Fraktionen spielt, kommt schnelle eine "Scheiß Allianz/Horde"-Mentalität auf, aber wenn man mal mit zumindest einem Charakter der anderen Fraktion richtig spielt und nicht nur bis lvl 10 oder so, dann lernt man schnell, dass beide Fraktionen mittlerweile nichtmehr so unterschiedlich in ihrem Verhalten sind.

Wenn jetzt im BG einer auf dein "Coming out" mit "Bäh Ally/Hordler xD/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/beliebiges Smiley" reagiert, ists klar, dass es ironisch gemeint war und dann ist es ok.
Wenn sie jetzt aber richtig beleidigend deswegen werden, würd ichs nem GM melden, es ist schließlich nur ein Spiel, die von der anderen Fraktion sind auch nur Menschen vor Bildschirmen und keine Tiere wie Ratten.
RP ist ein Sonderfall, ich denke, das kann man im BG, seit es Realmpools gibt, nicht als Argument anführen, es sei denn, es wären nur Leute von RP-Servern anwesend und selbst auf den RP-Servern hält sich traurigerweise kaum einer an die RP-Regeln und Blizz macht nix dagegen.


----------



## HdroWoWweißichnicht (16. August 2010)

Es ist ja auch meistens so das das garnicht die mega super pvp gamer sind sondern
diejenigen die meinen sowas sagen zu müssen um gut anzukommen.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dann weisst du sicher nicht, was Rollenspiel bedeutet, denn mit Beleidigungen um sich schmeißen ist sicher nicht im Sinne des Rollenspiels.



Rollenspiel heißt für mich:

Sich mit seinem Charakter identifizieren.
Eine Geschichte erleben/erfinden.

Wenn er meint ein Ork zu spielen der den Gegner beleidigt dann ist das so.
(Natürlich ohne "Ich f*ck deine mudda du h*so")
Aber die kann man auch nicht wirklich ins Thema einbeziehen.


----------



## Kezpa (17. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, es is ein spiel und deswegen sollte man sowas eig. nich sagen, schon der fairness gegnüber...
> ich mein, ist es sportlich , wenn sich die fans von 2 Fußballvereinen kloppen, und streiten wer besser is ? Ich glaube nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hooligan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (17. August 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Rollenspiel heißt für mich:
> 
> Sich mit seinem Charakter identifizieren.
> Eine Geschichte erleben/erfinden.
> ...



Ein Hordler würde vielleicht Folgendes verwenden:

"Stirb, Allianzabschaum" ; "Elende Allianzhunde" ; "Du Bastard" ; "Du Schwein!"

Folgendes würde ein Hordler im RP Sinne nicht verwenden:

"Scheiß Ally"; "Boon" ; "Noob"; "Drecks ally"; "Allianzbob"; "Kack ally" usw.


----------



## Petersburg (17. August 2010)

Achja, eigentlich hasse ich nur andere Allys, wenn ich selbst einen Spiele ist das doch was völlig anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. August 2010)

Vollkommen normal, das diskreminieren von anderen Parteien usw. auch _Fraktionen_ stärkt den zusammenhalt.
Abgesehen davon fühlt man sich _überlegen_ wenn man andere schlecht macht.

*
*


----------

